# Suggestion Box



## dr_shadow (Mar 26, 2018)

Use this thread to communicate with myself and/or @baconbits about our practice as moderators.

(The old moderation discussion thread got lost somehow, so I'm making another one just so we can have all input in one place.)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 26, 2018)

Am I getting a response to the club thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Well, this was a bust. Thanks for ignoring me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Am I getting a response to the club thread?



What club thread was that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Mar 27, 2018)

All those complaint threads culminated in us... getting a suggestion box?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 27, 2018)

Island said:


> All those complaint threads culminated in us... getting a suggestion box?



The shitstorm in the old Moderation Policy thread ended in that thread getting un-stickied. This is the new Moderation Policy thread. It's not a result of the discussion in the old thread, but a place to have new discussions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Mar 27, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The shitstorm in the old Moderation Policy thread ended in that thread getting un-stickied. This is the new Moderation Policy thread. It's not a result of the discussion in the old thread, but a place to have new discussions.


Fair enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 27, 2018)

Is this a suggestion box for the section or just for moderators?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Mar 27, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Is this a suggestion box for the section or just for moderators?



Mainly the moderators but if it's something that can make the section in general better go ahead.  Minus telling members you hate to kill themselves, cuz that's not allowed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 27, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Is this a suggestion box for the section or just for moderators?



Basically it's a place to have discussions with me and Bacon in public rather than in PM's, VM's, or in the Convo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 27, 2018)

If you want to make this section better, then add a subsection where we can have a general discussion about politics and world affairs. I wanted to make a thread where people post their thoughts and opinions on Trudeau, Obama, Putin and Trump, but I realized I couldn't because it wouldn't be allowed in the main Cafe section or any of it's subsections since it doesn't meet the criteria and it would get instantly locked/deleted. I mean it's kind of sad that people are forced to VM other Cafe regulars their questions because there isn't an actual subsection where discussions like this can take place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> What club thread was that?



The one I tagged you and bacon in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

I think you should have left my post and made a public warning to Chie - that's if you even warned him. 

I didn't even receive notification my post got removed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 27, 2018)

I suggest that this Suggestion box is not exist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Use this thread to communicate with myself and/or @baconbits about our practice as moderators.
> 
> (The old moderation discussion thread got lost somehow, so I'm making another one just so we can have all input in one place.)



I suggest that Shadowbro/Dr.Shadow @mr_shadow pulls a Xi Jinping huangdi and makes himself mod  for life.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I suggest that Shadowbro/Dr.Shadow @mr_shadow pulls a Xi Jinping huangdi and makes himself mod  for life.



i bet when shadow got modded you were like "YASSSS DADDY SLAAAYYY   "

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The one I tagged you and bacon in.



When I remove offensive posts I also remove any posts quoting the offensive post.

Otherwise people can see the offensive post by looking at the quote window; and at the very least they can figure out what it was about from the ensuing discussion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> If you want to make this section better, then add a subsection where we can have a general discussion about politics and world affairs. I wanted to make a thread where people post their thoughts and opinions on Trudeau, Obama, Putin and Trump, but I realized I couldn't because it wouldn't be allowed in the main Cafe section or any of it's subsections since it doesn't meet the criteria and it would get instantly locked/deleted. I mean it's kind of sad that people are forced to VM other Cafe regulars their questions because there isn't an actual subsection where discussions like this can take place.



As far as I'm concerned you can post that kind of stuff in the Debate Corner.

Or has @baconbits said otherwise?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> As far as I'm concerned you can post that kind of stuff in the Debate Corner.
> 
> Or has @baconbits said otherwise?



Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2018)

To make it easier I will gove em a mark.

For the purpose of this thread the funny rating is the mark of Cain.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## ~M~ (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> If you want to make this section better, then add a subsection where we can have a general discussion about politics and world affairs. I wanted to make a thread where people post their thoughts and opinions on Trudeau, Obama, Putin and Trump, but I realized I couldn't because it wouldn't be allowed in the main Cafe section or any of it's subsections since it doesn't meet the criteria and it would get instantly locked/deleted. I mean it's kind of sad that people are forced to VM other Cafe regulars their questions because there isn't an actual subsection where discussions like this can take place.


I think this post is smart


----------



## baconbits (Mar 28, 2018)

Gunners said:


> To make it easier I will gove em a mark.
> 
> For the purpose of this thread the funny rating is the mark of Cain.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

I propose that @baconbits publish his Easter sermon here as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey let's get Benedict's Last Supper photo up as banner.



Alwaysmind said:


> I propose that @baconbits *publidh* his Easter sermon here as well.


I propose we get Alwaysmind a dictionary.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Hey let's get Benedict's Last Supper photo up as banner.
> 
> 
> I propose we get Alwaysmind a dictionary.



Un dictionnaire Larousse s’il vous plaît! Mais je peux me contenter d’un Petit Robert.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 30, 2018)

I repeat my proposal, that we should have only one subsection, and call it Speaker's Corner (named after the real one in London) which would house every thread the members here would be interesting in making that wasn't specifically about one news article.

The current set-up is ridiculously restrictive and pointlessly so. 

A Speaker's Corner could not only accommodate debates, informal or formal, but also philosophical, scientific, political and all other academic discussions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Island (Mar 30, 2018)

erictheking said:


> I repeat my proposal, that we should have only one subsection, and call it Speaker's Corner (named after the real one in London) which would house every thread the members here would be interesting in making that wasn't specifically about one news article.
> 
> The current set-up is ridiculously restrictive and pointlessly so.
> 
> A Speaker's Corner could not only accommodate debates, informal or formal, but also philosophical, scientific, political and all other academic discussions.


This, please.

The current setup is arcane, and it'd be way easier to have the main section be news and a single subsection that was "not news but srs enough that it doesn't belong in the Country Club or some other section."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 30, 2018)

Island said:


> This, please.
> 
> The current setup is arcane, and it'd be way easier to have the main section be news and a single subsection that was "not news but srs enough that it doesn't belong in the Country Club or some other section."


I think you mean archaic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Mar 30, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I think you mean archaic


No, I meant arcane.

Archaic refers to something old or old-fashioned, and while that's true for the current setup, it's not what I wanted to say. Arcane, in its non-D&D sense, refers to something whose purpose is known/understood by few people, or more broadly, something incredibly complicated. In this case, I think the setup is way more complicated than it needs to be, and that, while I'm sure it made sense to whoever created the current setup, it doesn't make a lot of sense anymore.

Though, in retrospect, maybe I should have said byzantine.

Fair?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 30, 2018)

Island said:


> No, I meant arcane.
> 
> Archaic refers to something old or old-fashioned, and while that's true for the current setup, it's not what I wanted to say. Arcane, in its non-D&D sense, refers to something whose purpose is known/understood by few people, or more broadly, something incredibly complicated. In this case, I think the setup is way more complicated than it needs to be, and that, while I'm sure it made sense to whoever created the current setup, it doesn't make a lot of sense anymore.
> 
> ...


No because you are saying it’s archaic not arcane. There’s nothing complicated about people doing things the way they always did


----------



## Island (Mar 30, 2018)

~M~ said:


> No because you are saying it’s archaic not arcane. There’s nothing complicated about people doing things the way they always did


It's definitely complicated and that was what I wanted to highlight, hence my choice of words.

For one thing, it's complicated because the distinction between the debate section and the philosophy section is tenuous, and for another, the the debate section has increasingly become "this where we put things that aren't news" but is still called the debate section despite this expanded role.

So not only is there not a meaningful distinction between the two sections but one of them has a name that's a misnomer that's not clarified in any of the pinned threads. That's complicated, and while I'm sure the mods understand the distinction, it's not obvious to the average person, which is... the definition of arcane.

If you're gonna correct somebody, at least be right about it. Smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 30, 2018)

Island said:


> It's definitely complicated and that was what I wanted to highlight, hence my choice of words.
> 
> For one thing, it's complicated because the distinction between the debate section and the philosophy section is tenuous, and for another, the the debate section has increasingly become "this where we put things that aren't news" but is still called the debate section despite this expanded role.
> 
> ...


feels like you’re splitting hairs with me since we seem to agree the old names don’t match current cultures.


----------



## Island (Mar 30, 2018)

~M~ said:


> feels like you’re splitting hairs


You're the one who started arguing with me about word choice in a suggestion thread...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 31, 2018)

Island said:


> No, I meant arcane.
> 
> Archaic refers to something old or old-fashioned, and while that's true for the current setup, it's not what I wanted to say. Arcane, in its non-D&D sense, refers to something whose purpose is known/understood by few people, or more broadly, something incredibly complicated. In this case, I think the setup is way more complicated than it needs to be, and that, while I'm sure it made sense to whoever created the current setup, it doesn't make a lot of sense anymore.
> 
> ...



Byzantine would be backward and would also confuse historians.
You should roll for persuasion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 31, 2018)

Consolidating the subsections is definitely something we can look into.


----------



## EJ (Mar 31, 2018)

Who here has gotten warnings for flaming or baiting as of late? I feel like the moderation has gotten trigger happy on that regard:



Post number 83. I was told that my argument with @TheOnlyOne1 was "uncivil" because I addressed shortly in the beginning that he seemed like another user. After two pages of discussion, baconbits decided to police up the thread stating that our debate was "petty" and it should be moved to a challenge thread in the debate section. When I told him if he didn't like the argument he didn't have to read it, he spitefully thread banned me out of the thread.

There was no need to interject and to apply that post towards myself upon a matter that I had already dropped.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 31, 2018)

Island said:


> You're the one who started arguing with me about word choice in a suggestion thread...


I was joking at first but it got funnier because you kept going on, I wasn’t and am not trying to actually disagree with you. Sorry to seem rude it was just my sarcasm


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 31, 2018)

Cafe Discord. Bacon and Seto duking it out over voice chat. Alternatively Hillbots vs Bernie Bros. Popcorn at the ready.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 31, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Alternatively Hillbots vs Bernie Bros. Popcorn at the ready.




hmm nah, don't think Discord can make it to where a user can log onto multiple different accounts at once, so the match would be unfair. we need an even number of people, not duplicates. 

loljk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2018)

EJ said:


> Who here has gotten warnings for flaming or baiting as of late?



This is not going to be a thread where we report every action we take. Make suggestions.


----------



## EJ (Mar 31, 2018)

Father Bacon said:


> This is not going to be a thread where we report every action we take. Make suggestions.



Ok:

Mods (baconbits) needs to exercise better judgment with what constitutes as "civil" and "non-civil" and not spite ban people because they rightfully get their ass checked publicly in a thread.

You are asking for suggestions, and I'm giving them to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Mar 31, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Cafe Discord. Bacon and Seto duking it out over voice chat. Alternatively Hillbots vs Bernie Bros. Popcorn at the ready.


Why don't we have a Café Discord?

Ya'll want to meet up irl but probably don't even speak to each other outside NF...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 31, 2018)

why was Flow banned?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2018)

Probably for what he said to bacon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Probably for what he said to bacon.



Nay.  But we shan't get into specifics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 31, 2018)

Father Bacon said:


> Nay.  But we shan't get into specifics.



Why? If you banned someone you should be able to name that reason.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Island (Mar 31, 2018)

For the sake of drama, I'd also like to know the reason pls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Island said:


> For the sake of drama, I'd also like to know the reason pls.



shadow is the transparent one. shadow, please tell us, your loyal followers!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> shadow is the transparent one. shadow, please tell us, your loyal followers!



If Bacon doesn't wanna disclose, that's his prerogative. In principle bans are an affair between the mods and the person being banned, with no obligation to disclose details. Although I sometimes volunteer this information when I think there's a public interest.

You can ask EJ about it when he gets back, which is soon enough.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> If Bacon doesn't wanna disclose, that's his prerogative. In principle bans are an affair between the mods and the person being banned, with no obligation to disclose details. Although I sometimes volunteer this information when I think there's a public interest.
> 
> You can ask EJ about it when he gets back, which is soon enough.



 千里送鹅毛，礼轻情意重

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Mar 31, 2018)

We could just as EJ if we were all on a Café Discord...

Discord group when?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Island said:


> We could just as EJ if we were all on a Café Discord...
> 
> Discord group when?



When DDJ asks Lady J to be his girlfriend.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Island (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> When DDJ asks Lady J to be his girlfriend.


Looks like we're never getting that Discord then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 31, 2018)

Normality said:


> Why? If you banned someone you should be able to name that reason.


Phrasing this as a suggestion: 

As far as I've known the policy regarding answering the cause to bans has always been transparent and I think it should be continued


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2018)

Normality said:


> Why? If you banned someone you should be able to name that reason.



In my opinion it should be up to the person banned.  I can discuss it in generalities, like baiting in Flow's case, but I'm not going to discuss specifics.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 31, 2018)

Father Bacon said:


> In my opinion it should be up to the person banned.  I can discuss it in generalities, like baiting in Flow's case, but I'm not going to discuss specifics.



You know u getting complaints when he gets back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2018)

He has access to the courts, So he could be getting complaints now. C'est la vie


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Normality said:


> You know u getting complaints when he gets back



Can't you ask on him PSN if he's OK with bacon sharing the reason for his ban?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2018)

Normality said:


> You know u getting complaints when he gets back



Every day of the week ending with "y" I get complaints.  It goes with the territory.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dante (Mar 31, 2018)

UNBAN ESPI

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2018)

I would have banned Fliw in all fairness.

His taste in music is so atrocious that man would have just been scouting out the missteps warranting a ban.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 1, 2018)

Gunners said:


> I would have banned Fliw in all fairness.
> 
> His taste in music is so atrocious that man would have just been scouting out the missteps warranting a ban.


Who's Fliw?


----------



## Island (Apr 1, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> Who's Fliw?


Flow's alter ego. Has great taste in music.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2018)

Father Bacon said:


> Nay.  But we shan't get into specifics.



Not that big of a deal to me if the reasoning on this was public. You could have just told everyone you banned me for responding to @TheOnlyOne1 in the Cafe convo from a previous thread that you thread-banned me from, despite the initial thread ban not being warranted. Which you failed to provide a good enough reason to do so in the first place. Trying to throw your weight around and demand that people make "debate threads" because you don't like what's being talked about.

"Continuing drama", yea right. Go ahead and show me the specific rule that I went against by continuing that discussion from another thread. Where was the flaming? Where can you prove that I was trying to get him to go into a meltdown within the convo within my initial post towards him? There's nothing in the rules that dictates what users can talk about towards one another, so you trying to implement a strict carebear like policy on your own whim is fucking childish.


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2018)

Acting like TheOnlyOne1 and I had restraining orders on one another. My suggestion is extended into that, considering the fact that it's dumb as hell to expect users to not engage others off of previous arguments they have had with one another.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2018)

I like how Bacon promotes racism in this section but bans anyone who uses curse words.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> I like how Bacon promotes racism in this section but bans anyone who uses curse words.



You got banned for cursing?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You got banned for cursing?


I got banned in the private section where you go to talk to just you and the mods for questioning Bacon's logic in flaming and actually using "lazy pos" in my description of his modding.

To top it off apparently calling posters who whine to the mods Bitches is worst flaming than someone directly telling you "get hard at the site of cats jerking off"

Yeah when I said we needed someone beside Bacon to enforce the rules I meant it, the dude doesn't handle criticism well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2018)

But like I said you can be racist, bigoted, and out right trolling to get reactions in this section as long you fall in line to Bacon ideology and the rest of Super mods seem okay with that. 

If that was the case might as well bring back Mega, at least he checked his feelings at the door and wasn't afraid to admit his bias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

@baconbits, so are we not allowed to criticize your modding? Genuinely curious.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @baconbits, so are we not allowed to criticize your modding? Genuinely curious.



Why would you think that, considering the posts above yours aren't deleted?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Why would you think that, considering the posts above yours aren't deleted?



Because he's narrating the story? I'm not following why else you banned him other than he used swearwords whilst talking about your modding strategies.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Because he's narrating the story? I'm not following why else you banned him other than he used swearwords whilst talking about your modding strategies.



Well, you'll have to learn not to trust people who can be confirmed to be liars.  For example:



Huey Freeman said:


> I got banned in the private section where you go to talk to just you and the mods for questioning Bacon's logic in flaming and actually using "lazy pos" in my description of his modding.



>Huey's post was actually in the thread where I warned he and another poster to stop getting at each other.  Both posters were warned equally.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> To top it off apparently calling posters who whine to the mods Bitches is worst flaming than someone directly telling you "get hard at the site of cats jerking off"



>both posters got the same warning and it was made publically.



>Only Huey decided to double down and flame both me and the other poster.





Huey Freeman said:


> But like I said you can be racist, bigoted, and out right trolling to get reactions in this section as long you fall in line to Bacon ideology and the rest of Super mods seem okay with that.



>in the same week that both @Chie and @Kiba's Slut Boy were banned for racist comments.



Like I said, @Benedict Cumberzatch , don't trust everything you hear.  I can get others to vouch for the content of the deleted posts if you want to make an SCR thread or send me a PM.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2018)

Excuse the edit he genuinely annoyed me at the time and I was about to rock this as my sig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Well, you'll have to learn not to trust people who can be confirmed to be liars.  For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You warning was shit, it was unneeded and you just flexing

what you fail to mention you directly told via PM i better watch out or else I you will do something. In other words you was trying to tell me watch my mouth. YOU DO NOT CONTROL PEOPLES OPINIONS AND ANALLY APPLYING RULES ISN'T DOING YOU FAVORS.

So go a head ban me again for catching these hands and feelings, mod powers don't compensate for whatever makes you feel insecure dude.


----------



## Island (Apr 5, 2018)

baconbits said:


> snip


>bacon using greentext

I don't know why that's so funny, but it is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Well, you'll have to learn not to trust people who can be confirmed to be liars.



Such obliviousness.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 5, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Consolidating the subsections is definitely something we can look into.


@baconbits 

Since you seem to be in favour of this yourself, I presume this is going ahead?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 5, 2018)

Isnt making dupes against the rules? Why wasnt our local dupe maker banned for a time? @baconbits


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2018)

Bacon won’t banned obvious trouble makers this is why posters like Kiba can go with months without a ban

It’s because Bacon thinks it’s funny these individuals can create so much salt in the section.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Bacon won’t banned obvious trouble makers this is why posters like Kiba can go with months without a ban
> 
> It’s because Bacon thinks it’s funny these individuals can create so much salt in the section.



Well, shadow is the one who banned Chie and Kiba's Slut Boy. bacon banned you and Flow.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 5, 2018)

Normality said:


> Isnt making dupes against the rules? Why wasnt our local dupe maker banned for a time? @baconbits


I was curious so I enquired about this a little while ago. They can't find any proof. It's possible there is none.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Well, shadow is the one who banned Chie and Kiba's Slut Boy. bacon banned you and Flow.



isn't that his point though?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 6, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Bacon won’t banned obvious trouble makers this is why posters like Kiba can go with months without a ban
> 
> It’s because Bacon thinks it’s funny these individuals can create so much salt in the section.


There is not a fuckton of salt of leftist origin anyways?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2018)

erictheking said:


> @baconbits
> 
> Since you seem to be in favour of this yourself, I presume this is going ahead?



I'm in favor of it but I'm not ready to move forward.  First I want to make sure our section is in a good place with our enforcement of the latest standards.  From this thread you can see there's still some issues there.  Secondly, I want full engagement from the whole section about their ideas on how we should go about doing this.  We won't be able to utilize everyone's opinions but we want to at least consider everyone's opinions.  So give me a little time.  This will definitely happen, tho.



Normality said:


> Isnt making dupes against the rules? Why wasnt our local dupe maker banned for a time? @baconbits



I'm not sure which one you're talking about but the last guy you accused of being a dupe was investigated and found not to be a dupe.  He was banned for flaming last time.



Huey Freeman said:


> Bacon won’t banned obvious trouble makers this is why posters like Kiba can go with months without a ban



>Says this after Chie and Kiba have both been banned.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Well, shadow is the one who banned Chie and Kiba's Slut Boy. bacon banned you and Flow.



I banned Kiba.  Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> isn't that his point though?



I really don't know what he was referring to, but baconbits has thrown his weight around. Demanding that people take their "debates" to challenge threads, then banning people when they don't comply and tell him not to read their arguments shows as much. I do agree with the assertion that he doesn't take criticism lightly. He couldn't even pin-point what "drama" I had apparently continued with TheOnlyOne1 into. The user himself admitted to me that it was his own fault that it had gotten to that point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2018)

@baconbits apparently you missed the part where I said these individuals  can roam around with bait posts, and thread from weeks to months. Then the moment you use an acronym like pos you get banned in 2-5 minutes.

Funny your posts could also fall into bait posts and the way you support racist to bigotry comments around here, I wonder how you’re even allowed to be a supermod by the hypocrisy alone.

I also like that you blatantly ignored the opinions of the flame and baiting suggestions in the thread you made and took your own interpretation.

We told you how this section as been, and what made it special. But you’re being purposely stubborn trying to mold the section into what you and only you want it to be


----------



## Island (Apr 6, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I'm in favor of it but I'm not ready to move forward.  First I want to make sure our section is in a good place with our enforcement of the latest standards.  From this thread you can see there's still some issues there.  *Secondly, I want full engagement from the whole section about their ideas on how we should go about doing this.*  We won't be able to utilize everyone's opinions but we want to at least consider everyone's opinions.  So give me a little time.  This will definitely happen, tho.


Seems to me like it's as simple as "main section for news, sub-section for literally everything else."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2018)

Island said:


> Seems to me like it's as simple as "main section for news, sub-section for literally everything else."



It could be that simple.  But I'm not ready to move to that phase yet.  Give me a couple weeks and I'll make a thread specifically about that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 6, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> @baconbits apparently you missed the part where I said these individuals  can roam around with bait posts, and thread from weeks to months. Then the moment you use an acronym like pos you get banned in 2-5 minutes.
> 
> Funny your posts could also fall into bait posts and the way you support racist to bigotry comments around here, I wonder how you’re even allowed to be a supermod by the hypocrisy alone.
> 
> ...


Why sould someone trust you to decide what is racist or bigoted?

But you’re being purposely stubborn trying to mold the section into what you and only you want it to be

What would that be?

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2018)

Why are you replying to me, you're obviously here to try stir the pot.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 6, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why are you replying to me, you're obviously here to try stir the pot.


So i cannot question your judgement on what is racist or bigotted?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 7, 2018)

I propose an Unofficial Discord group for the Café.


----------



## Island (Apr 7, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I propose an Unofficial Discord group for the Café.


Sounds like too much effort.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 7, 2018)

Island said:


> Sounds like too much effort.



If only you created such a group.


----------



## WT (Apr 10, 2018)

@baconbits 
@mr_shadow 

Just want to say that I think mods are doing a great job. Welldone and keep up the good work

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 10, 2018)

Suggestion [HASHTAG]#348[/HASHTAG]
Learn from the Donald and replace the mods a section at random every 3 weeks.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 10, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Suggestion [HASHTAG]#348[/HASHTAG]
> Learn from the Donald and replace the mods a section at random every 3 weeks.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 10, 2018)

Unless of course we make this section really  interesting and go full blown French 4th Republic and have 21 mods in 11 years.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2018)

Or we could promote a fellow radical left or farleft to counter bacon as Super Admin as well. 

Just a matter of whom, Gunners would be doing a 180 so fast


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2018)

Makes sense, I'm not right leaning and I disagree with baconbits on political matters.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Or we could promote a fellow radical left or farleft to counter bacon as Super Admin as well.
> 
> Just a matter of whom, Gunners would be doing a 180 so fast


So you are calling for a bodyguard with superpowers to beat up your oppostion?

i cannot bame a far left user who  would not turn this place into more of a shtshow or worrse a hugbox.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm not far left enough for you guys?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

Cafe appoints in phases

That mod who joined in Jan or Feb 2006 whose name I forgot (left)
Space Cowboy (right)
Jello (left)
Mega (right)
-Fucked up rotation-
Bacon (right)
mr_shadow (left)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

Eventually, the rotation will be fucked up again because all of the current right posters with the exception of that new zero guy are fringe trolls.  Island will probably be the next Cafe mod and he is left-center.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Cafe appoints in phases
> 
> That mod who joined in Jan or Feb 2006 whose name I forgot (left)
> Space Cowboy (right)
> ...



Dude, I was modded before Bacon. I'm insulted. 

After Mega it was me and @Amanda for a while. When she resigned I did it alone for a while and then deputized Bacon.

But because Bacon is more active than I am, he got Smodded before me.

There's actually an official mod family tree in our closed section. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh yeah, I goofed.  Somebody get me my java.

I got thrown off because of how quickly bacon was smodded.  Was Amaretti ever an official Cafe mod or was she just a smod that frequented this section?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Eventually, the rotation will be fucked up again because all of the current right posters with the exception of that new zero guy are fringe trolls.  Island will probably be the next Cafe mod and he is left-center.


Fringe this fringe that, fringe in the fridge. 

Trump and Bernie are fringe and they had massive media coverage. The fringe is here stop crying and admit it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

*Café mod succession*

??/??/20?? - @Stealth Tomato (Vash)
11/05/2007 - @Amaretti
26/10/2007 - @Toby (Toby_Christ)
10/01/2009 - @Jello Biafra
11/01/2009 - @IBU (funkmasterswede)
03/04/2010 - @The Space Cowboy
06/11/2011 - @Megaharrison
11/03/2016 - @mr_shadow
12/03/2016 - @Amanda
20/03/2017 - @baconbits

Courtesy of mod historian @Para.

Unfortunately the table only has accession dates but no resignation dates, so you can't see which mods were overlapping (like me and Amanda) and which were just very short tenures.

I don't know how long Stealth Tomato was in office because I don't know/remember if the Café existed as a section all the way back in 2004 when the forum started, or if it was added later. But it's maximum 3 years, logically. So the record for longest tenure would seem to belong to Megaharrison, with over 4 years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

IBU was the member I was thinking of.  Replaced one Swede for another.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

The Cafe and Plaza used to be one section called the Food Court IIRC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> IBU was the member I was thinking of.  Replaced one Swede for another.



There's definitely a Nordic bias here. Toby is (partially) Norwegian, IBU and myself Swedish, and Amanda Finnish. That's at least four out of ten.

Mega is famously Israeli and Bacon American. I don't know the nationalities of the other four.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

I know Jello and TSC are American for sure.  I think Vash is a Brit (don't quote me) and I have no idea about Amaretti.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

@mr_shadow

so you delete my response to WT but not the post that baited that response? can you be anymore biased? you need to warn yourself since you're doing such a shit job modding. 

You and bacon are destroying this section with your mental retardation. You're not consistent especially since you yourself are constantly baiting. Dont worry, soon enough you'll be modding a section with 3 members.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> @mr_shadow
> 
> so you delete my response to WT but not the post that baited that response? can you be anymore biased? you need to warn yourself since you're doing such a shit job modding.
> 
> You and bacon are destroying this section with your mental retardation. You're not consistent especially since you yourself are constantly baiting. Dont worry, soon enough you'll be modding a section with 3 members.



This kind of constructive tone is why I love my job.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> This kind of constructive tone is why I love my job.



Dont make any of my points less true. 

You got on your high pony deleting my posts for being too aggressive yet left the post that baited the response. Are we not punishing baiting or is that only for members you personally don't like? It must be cause you have no problem baiting yourself while pretending you care about the integrity of the section. 

Got a soft spot for muslims but you let posters drag black people for months without a word. Quick to get offended and call out racism when anyone speaks facts about China, but turning around and defending the enslavement of black people in America. You're not low. The fact you think you are and that no one can spot these inconsistencies is truly what's funny.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> @mr_shadow
> 
> so you delete my response to WT but not the post that baited that response? can you be anymore biased? you need to warn yourself since you're doing such a shit job modding.
> 
> You and bacon are destroying this section with your mental retardation. You're not consistent especially since you yourself are constantly baiting. Dont worry, soon enough you'll be modding a section with 3 members.


Baiting with what opinions exactly?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> You're not low. The fact you think you are



I don't know what this means.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I don't know what this means.



this is the only thing you had to say to my post?

this right here is why people cant stand you as a mod. like i said though continue acting obtuse. you'll be modding a section with 3 people soon enough. the forum is already dying and you're just giving people more reasons to leave.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

@Normality

You've been a member for six years and have 3200 posts. That means on average you've made one to two posts a day. Feels more like 5+ posts a day recently, so I'm guessing you had a period of inactivity that drags down the average.

Is it necessary to get this offended over me deleting* one* post out of thousands that you've made?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> @Normality
> 
> You've been a member for six years and have 3200 posts. That means on average you've made one to two posts a day. Feels more like 5+ posts a day recently, so I'm guessing you had a period of inactivity that drags down the average.
> 
> Is it necessary to get this offended over me deleting* one* post out of thousands that you've made?



So you're admitting your own incompetence and are annoyed that I'm calling you out on it..... Bruh you cant make this shit up...... How about you do your fucking job and apply the rules equally? You ban/warn people for baiting and let others get away with it while your also baiting on the side, and don't deny. You've tried to bait me multiple times.

You left that post up because it was insult towards me and you dislike me. Own your bullshit coward.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> this is the only thing you had to say to my post?
> 
> this right here is why people cant stand you as a mod. like i said though continue acting obtuse. you'll be modding a section with 3 people soon enough. the forum is already dying and you're just giving people more reasons to leave.


If all the hardore ad hominem people go that is what we will have. Works for me.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> So you're admitting your own incompetence and are annoyed that I'm calling you out on it..... Bruh you cant make this shit up...... How about you do your fucking job and apply the rules equally? You ban/warn people for baiting and let others get away with it while your also baiting on the side, and don't deny. You've tried to bait me multiple times.
> 
> You left that post up because it was insult towards me and you dislike me. Own your bullshit coward.


Bait you with what?


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't like the section's tolerance for baiting.

Like I said in the complaint threads a few months back, enforcing flaming but not baiting just encourages people to bait people they don't like into flaming them... which is exactly what's happening.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

For the record @Normality is flaming me right now, but I'm not reporting it because that would seem petty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> I don't like the section's tolerance for baiting.
> 
> Like I said in the complaint threads a few months back, enforcing flaming but not baiting just encourages people to bait people they don't like into flaming them... which is exactly what's happening.



I'll try to get tougher on that. Report bait when you see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> For the record @Normality is flaming me right now, but I'm not reporting it because that would seem petty.



flaming you? the only thing that may be considered flaming is the mental retardation thing. 

calling you a coward isn't flaming. it's a descriptive word that applies to you right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I know Jello and TSC are American for sure.  I think Vash is a Brit (don't quote me) and I have no idea about Amaretti.



Vash is American.



Normality said:


> So you're admitting your own incompetence and are annoyed that I'm calling you out on it..... Bruh you cant make this shit up...... How about you do your fucking job and apply the rules equally? You ban/warn people for baiting and let others get away with it while your also baiting on the side, and don't deny. You've tried to bait me multiple times.
> 
> You left that post up because it was insult towards me and you dislike me. Own your bullshit coward.



Listen, what he said to you wasn't bait.  It was a response you didn't like.  What you said to him was actually ban worthy and had different staff members saw it before Shadow you'd have a line through your name.

What bothers me about your response is the dishonesty of it.  I think that you know your response was repugnant but you're trying to play like the victim because others can't see the content of deleted posts.  What you should be doing is thanking Shadow for giving you the benefit of the doubt because like I said you deserved to be banned for what you said.



Island said:


> I don't like the section's tolerance for baiting.
> 
> Like I said in the complaint threads a few months back, enforcing flaming but not baiting just encourages people to bait people they don't like into flaming them... which is exactly what's happening.



Can you be more specific?  Typically we allow some antagonism but if someone is baiting repeatedly they'll get a warning and then some sort of specific action.  But there are posts we don't see.  

But let me be very clear.  A negative response is not baiting.  Saying "Shadow is not consistent on China" is not baiting and identifying an overall problem with another poster's ideology is not baiting. Baiting is a response designed to simply anger or antagonize others with very little benefit to the thread at hand.  For example people tagged me in the thread about Trump's lawyer.  I don't consider that baiting.  But people who tag me in every thread are getting close to the line.

So what posts are you viewing as bait?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> flaming you? the only thing that may be considered flaming is the mental retardation thing.
> 
> calling you a coward isn't flaming. it's a descriptive word that applies to you right now.



I want to give you a chance to respond to what I wrote but at some point you have to make your points without insulting others, no matter how stupid you feel they might be.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bacon you are the most dishonest poster in the cafe. Keep your shit post and your soon to be shit section.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

and for the record most people know what I said to WT because I've repeated it to them. There's no victim playing here. That's your job.


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Can you be more specific?  Typically we allow some antagonism but if someone is baiting repeatedly they'll get a warning and then some sort of specific action.  But there are posts we don't see.
> 
> But let me be very clear.  A negative response is not baiting.  Saying "Shadow is not consistent on China" is not baiting and identifying an overall problem with another poster's ideology is not baiting. Baiting is a response designed to simply anger or antagonize others with very little benefit to the thread at hand.  For example people tagged me in the thread about Trump's lawyer.  I don't consider that baiting.  But people who tag me in every thread are getting close to the line.
> 
> So what posts are you viewing as bait?


The most recent example I can think of was Muah's posts in the revenge porn thread. It's on the lower end of baiting, granted, but his "I don't care because there are no tits for me to look at" was clearly meant to recite a response.

I didn't report it because I didn't think it was bait-y enough to break the rules, but the principle was there. The post clearly had no other purpose than 'lol let's make feminists mad.'


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Normality said:


> Bacon you are the most dishonest poster in the cafe. Keep your shit post and your soon to be shit section.



This is again a total flame post. One more and I'm reporting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2018)

The idea we need one right leaning to one left leaning mod is one of be stupidest shit I’ve read today.


How about we get some mods who shown no sign of stubbornness and would actually do his/her job fairly and consistently


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> The most recent example I can think of was Muah's posts in the revenge porn thread. It's on the lower end of baiting, granted, but his "I don't care because there are no tits for me to look at" was clearly meant to recite a response.
> 
> I didn't report it because I didn't think it was bait-y enough to break the rules, but the principle was there. The post clearly had no other purpose than 'lol let's make feminists mad.'



I'll look into it.  Thanks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> The most recent example I can think of was Muah's posts in the revenge porn thread. It's on the lower end of baiting, granted, but his "I don't care because there are no tits for me to look at" was clearly meant to recite a response.
> 
> I didn't report it because I didn't think it was bait-y enough to break the rules, but the principle was there. The post clearly had no other purpose than 'lol let's make feminists mad.'



What you mean Bacon not doing his job unbiased!? This is news to me


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> This is again a total flame post. One more and I'm reporting.



How is calling someone dishonest flaming? How is calling someone's post a 'shitpost' flaming? You said I act like a 12 year old yet you didnt consider that flaming or baiting. Man, just ban me. Maybe I'll never come back again.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> The most recent example I can think of was Muah's posts in the revenge porn thread. It's on the lower end of baiting, granted, but his "I don't care because there are no tits for me to look at" was clearly meant to recite a response.
> 
> I didn't report it because I didn't think it was bait-y enough to break the rules, but the principle was there. The post clearly had no other purpose than 'lol let's make feminists mad.'



I looked into it.  I don't really see how it's an attempt to bait feminists.  I think of it as an attempt at humor, just as when someone posts a dick-size joke in a thread about Asians they're not trying to bait all Asians.  At least I hope they're not.  I think we have to give leeway for people to banter and attempt to banter before we jump to deleting posts.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 11, 2018)

" OnE mOrE aNd Im RePoRtInG "

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2018)

@baconbits so hinting that  you are fat is a bannable offence how about
You fucking tell me why it’s an insult?

You fucking corrupt %#^*@

Ban me for that that you $$&@“ @& $&@“

I repeat @Stephanie and @baconbits called snitches get stitches bitch baiting but blatantly being sexist to get a rise is humor


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> @baconbits so hinting that  you are fat is a bannable offence how about
> You fucking tell me why it’s an insult?
> 
> You fucking corrupt %#^*@
> ...



This is much better.  So long as you aren't hurling insults you can say whatever you want.  But here's the problem with your position.  First, you called a user a "bitch".  That's a flame and there's no other way to look at it.

Second, you've been wrong about every recollection you had about the circumstances that led to your ban.  That doesn't mean I won't listen to you - I will and do listen.  But your claims don't have any credibility because you've been so wrong on the simple facts.

And third, you deserved your ban.  Your actions weren't defensible.  If you get a warning and then keep flaming what do you think will happen?


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I think of it as an attempt at humor, just as when someone posts a dick-size joke in a thread about Asians they're not trying to bait all Asians.  At least I hope they're not.


The thing about humor is that it should be funny. I don't think comments that demean people based on race, sex, etc., are funny.

In the context of the post in question, I don't think there's anything funny about "woman wins a landmark revenge porn case" followed up with "lol tits." Maybe we have a different sense of humor, but I don't think demeaning women is funny.

I don't think that post is comparable to small penis jokes either, but again, the whole reason I didn't report it was because it was too dumb for me to bother. I should clarify that while I don't like the post, the only reason I mentioned it was because you asked, not necessarily because I think something should be done about it. It was more eyeroll worthy than anything but still pretty bait-y.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2018)

As much as I don't like the Cafe's moderators political stances (Shadow is too lenient on Islam and China, baconbits is too loyal to Trump) I have the maturity to acknowledge the effort they put in in trying to moderate the section to the best of their knowledge.

Another thing, I'm not up to date with the inner workings of the section but why was Chie banned? He was pure entertainment!



Gunners said:


> I would have banned Fliw in all fairness.
> 
> His taste in music is so atrocious that man would have just been scouting out the missteps warranting a ban.



ahahha Caaaaaardi

'dis expensive
'dis is bloody shoes





baconbits said:


> Listen, what he said to you wasn't bait.  It was a response you didn't like.  What you said to him was actually ban worthy and had different staff members saw it before Shadow you'd have a line through your name.
> 
> What bothers me about your response is the dishonesty of it.  I think that you know your response was repugnant but you're trying to play like the victim because others can't see the content of deleted posts.  What you should be doing is thanking Shadow for giving you the benefit of the doubt because like I said you deserved to be banned for what you said.
> 
> ...



I wonder how someone like Chie was banned (don't know the reason) but from what I've seen, he's never outright flamed people like Normality does and she's not banned.

I reported one of her posts were she flippantly calls Orochibuto a rapist and doesn't have the decency to retract the statement, only to come back with a "well, you're not but I won't be surprised if you were".

If that's not flaming I don't know what flaming is anymore. Oh... mind you, I don't care about flaming per se, it's just bizarre that you've been cracking down on this and someone can get away with something like that.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> The thing about humor is that it should be funny. I don't think comments that demean people based on race, sex, etc., are funny.
> 
> In the context of the post in question, I don't think there's anything funny about "woman wins a landmark revenge porn case" followed up with "lol tits." Maybe we have a different sense of humor, but I don't think demeaning women is funny.
> 
> I don't think that post is comparable to small penis jokes either, but again, the whole reason I didn't report it was because it was too dumb for me to bother. I should clarify that while I don't like the post, the only reason I mentioned it was because you asked, not necessarily because I think something should be done about it. It was more eyeroll worthy than anything but still pretty bait-y.



I definitely rolled my eyes when reading it.  How about this: if you see something you think we missed or should have acted on please tag me or report the post.  Even if I disagree with your take the report is seen staff-wide, so there will be other eyes on it.


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Reported.


I don't understand.

Are you being facetious, or is there some cosmic chain of "members report things to mods who report things to even bigger mods who report things to mods even bigger than the previous, ad infinitum"??

I need to know more about this pantheon of mods.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2018)

He is thin skin and any such qualities isn’t mod material


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> Are you being facetious, or is there some cosmic chain of "members report things to mods who report things to even bigger mods who report things to mods even bigger than the previous, ad infinitum"??
> 
> I need to know more about this pantheon of mods.



While I have the power to request bans myself, I think it's a conflict of interest for me to handle a flame case where myself or Bacon is the victim. I'd rather another mod deal with it.

But that's just my personal ethic, I don't think there's a rule against mods directly punishing people who flame them. (Though the offender should have a right to appeal if they feel the flamed mod was not being objective)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2018)

Bacon in the SCR is trying to say my call back to “snitches get stitches bitch” a flame when I wasn’t directing the bitch at anyone. And apparently calling him a clown is an insult. 

So you tell me what is the message he is trying to say you can’t tell him shit right? So from now on I will
Report all his religion baiting shit if he wants play this game


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> The thing about humor is that it should be funny. I don't think comments that demean people based on race, sex, etc., are funny.



But that's just not funny to you, luckily there's roughly 7.5B of us on the planet. All those things you mentioned are precisely my kind of humour minus the demeaning bit.


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> While I have the power to request bans myself, I think it's a conflict of interest for me to handle a flame case where myself or Bacon is the victim. I'd rather another mod deal with it.
> 
> But that's just my personal ethic, I don't think there's a rule against mods directly punishing people who flame them. (Though the offender should have a right to appeal if they feel the flamed mod was not being objective)


That's slightly less interesting than what I was imagining, but fair enough.



Zenith said:


> But that's just not funny to you, luckily there's roughly 7.5B of us on the planet. All those things you mentioned are precisely my kind of humour minus the demeaning bit.


The demeaning bit was the important part...


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> The demeaning bit was the important part...



yeah but you can't read the mind, so a priori you can't assess the intent of the person making the joke. Demeaning for you is not demeaning for me. What comes off as an innocent joke for me can be interpreted as something more sinister by yourself, there's no universal "right" standard -  it's a grey area moderators should have no business with.


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

Zenith said:


> yeah but you can't read the mind, so a priori you can't assess the intent of the person making the joke. Demeaning for you is not demeaning for me. What comes off as an innocent joke for me can be interpreted as something more sinister by yourself, there's no universal "right" standard -  it's a grey area moderators should have no business with.


I consider Muah's comment demeaning regardless of intention.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd argue navigating gray areas is a mod's job, else you could just have a filter list and implement a banbot to punish naughty words.

I'd also argue being a mod is thankless shitty job for that reason

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> I consider Muah's comment demeaning regardless of intention.


And I find it absolutely hilarious. The more non-PC the better it is for me, so what do we do about it?


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Zenith said:


> I wonder how someone like Chie was banned (don't know the reason) but from what I've seen, he's never outright flamed people like Normality does and she's not banned.
> 
> I reported one of her posts were she flippantly calls Orochibuto a rapist and doesn't have the decency to retract the statement, only to come back with a "well, you're not but I won't be surprised if you were".
> 
> If that's not flaming I don't know what flaming is anymore. Oh... mind you, I don't care about flaming per se, it's just bizarre that you've been cracking down on this and someone can get away with something like that.



She's been warned.  Remember that our bias is not have to ban anyone; we'd like everyone to be able to post so that our section can get a lot of activity.  But you're right, she has crossed the line a few times.  All I can say is that if she does it again she'll likely be banned whereas you may not have seen it but Chie has had a number of warnings and does some things other posters can't see.  He'll be back shortly, tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toby (Apr 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I know Jello and TSC are American for sure.  I think Vash is a Brit (don't quote me) and I have no idea about Amaretti.


Vash American

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> I'd argue navigating gray areas is a mod's job, else you could just have a filter list and implement a banbot to punish naughty words.
> 
> I'd also argue being a mod is thankless shitty job for that reason



Some aspects are simply dealing with complaints and that's not fun, but there's also the benefit of building a community and being a bigger part in doing that.  So it's not all thankless.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2018)

Negs and the dislike feature exists for crass humour. I didn't think much of Muah's post and think targeting such posts is heading down a slippery slope, but what do I know?


----------



## Zenith (Apr 11, 2018)

next thing they'll ask mods to ban users with avatars they don't like


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

Zenith said:


> And I find it absolutely hilarious. The more non-PC the better it is for me, so what do we do about it?




We don't do anything. It's up to the mods to decide what kind of community they want. Ideally, we'd meet somewhere in the middle, but again, that's up to them to decide.


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

Also, do you guys think when this all blows over, we can use the Dragonballs to summon Xiammes and wish for everyone to be unbanned?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> Also, do you guys think when this all blows over, we can use the Dragonballs to summon Xiammes and wish for everyone to be unbanned?



I actually wouldn't mind something like that as a section so that banned users could get off if enough posters voted for it.  But it would also be controversial.  I need to bounce this idea around in my mind.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 11, 2018)

Zenith said:


> next thing they'll ask mods to ban users with avatars they don't like



Yeah island had a lot of swagger to post about lol tits demeaning women when he's wearing his Blushing Anime Boob Waifu #51 avatar. Respect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah I dunno why I thought Vash was a Brit...he says "favorite" not "favourite".  Memory slipping like a peel.


----------



## Island (Apr 11, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yeah island had a lot of swagger to post about lol tits demeaning women when he's wearing his Blushing Anime Boob Waifu #51 avatar. Respect.


Not sure if srs.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 11, 2018)

Island said:


> Also, do you guys think when this all blows over, we can use the Dragonballs to summon Xiammes and wish for everyone to be unbanned?


No thank you. No one is special, if you can't follow the rules and you get banned, too bad


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> No thank you. No one is special, if you can't follow the rules and you get banned, to bad


Too*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 11, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Some aspects are simply dealing with complaints and that's not fun, but there's also the benefit of building a community and being a bigger part in doing that.  So it's not all thankless.


We have a community? All i do is beat down people calling me a racist and a retard.


----------



## Toby (Apr 11, 2018)

In case you're wondering why Scandinavians are heavily represented on internet forums, one of the first Transatlantic internet cables went to Norway.

It provides us with slightly faster internet speeds, and we were early establishers of the internet.

The further you go into Europe, the newer the internet is for the local population. It's like travelling by train towards Turkey and seeing history rewind.

Kind of sad actually, so fuck yeah Scandinavia we preordered the internet and it paid off.

Innovative tech products from Europe the last 20 years:
* Skype (Sweden)
* VLC (France)
* Spotify (Sweden)
* Tidal (Norway)
* Soundcloud (Germany)
* Opera (Norway)
* Kahoot (Norway)

Look at the rest of Europe pulling its weight

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Toby said:


> In case you're wondering why Scandinavians are heavily represented on internet forums, one of the first Transatlantic internet cables went to Norway.
> 
> It provides us with slightly faster internet speeds, and we were early establishers of the internet.
> 
> ...



Scandinavians often also have near-native fluency in English because:

A. Our native languages are Germanic and therefore share a lot of cognate vocabulary with English.

B. Our native languages have too few speakers to support a large cultural and intellectual industry, so if you want to watch anything other than crime dramas and listen to anything other than feminist folk music you have no choice but to learn English from a very young age. You're constantly bombarded with it whether you like it or not.

Because of the latter I think we also have kind of an unacknowledged fetisch for the United States, where if something is popular in the U.S. people will assume that it's automatically good. Like, when a was a kid in the 90's movies would carry "Number #1 at the American box office!" as part of their ads. A lot of young people (including one of the princesses!) think that the greatest thing you can accomplish as a human being is to move to New York.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Apr 11, 2018)

Don't get other moderators to fight your battles for you in questions and complaint threads, that don't even post in the section.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2018)

EJ said:


> Don't get other moderators to fight your battles for you in questions and complaint threads, that don't even post in the section.



I'm not talking about the principal arguments. 

I'm talking about if someone for instance calls my wife a "chink", I don't think I'm the right mod to determine if that's a ban-worthy racial slur or just a harmless joke, because I'd be emotionally compromised.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Scandinavians often also have near-native fluency in English because:
> 
> A. Our native languages are Germanic and therefore share a lot of cognate vocabulary with English.
> 
> ...



Having lived in New York the greatest thing was to move out. :

As for the Scandinavian point, you are right. Most English people can read Scandinavian and vice versa, case:



On the point of mods banning people, this section feels like a:
I was kidding about the French Fourth Republic but I feel it still and Parliamentary longevity would be embraced here.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> Don't get other moderators to fight your battles for you in questions and complaint threads, that don't even post in the section.


You would just ban anyone who disagrees with you on sight.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm not talking about the principal arguments.
> 
> I'm talking about if someone for instance calls my wife a "chink", I don't think I'm the right mod to determine if that's a ban-worthy racial slur or just a harmless joke, because I'd be emotionally compromised.




boi, i'm talking about the complaint thread that just got shut down, my comment was towards baconbits.

of that note, i find that hard to believe because you were quick to warn other users for making baiting troll post about China in the past, before this recent crackdown. i brought this up towards you before in the past. if you're adjusting your behavior as of recent, i believe its to cover up your own previous biased that has been noticed.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2018)

EJ said:


> boi, i'm talking about the complaint thread that just got shut down, my comment was towards baconbits.
> 
> of that note, i find that hard to believe because you were quick to warn other users for making baiting troll post about China in the past, before this recent crackdown. i brought this up towards you before in the past. if you're adjusting your behavior as of recent, i believe its to cover up your own previous biased that has been noticed.



You're allowed to make fun of Xi and his buddies all you want as long as you keep it non-racist.

I.e. the punchline of the joke should derive from something they personally do or are personally known for, rather than the fact that they have small eyes and supposedly eat dogs.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> You're allowed to make fun of Xi and his buddies all you want as long as you keep it non-racist.
> 
> I.e. the punchline of the joke should derive from something they personally do or are personally known for, rather than the fact that they have small eyes and supposedly eat dogs.



??

this don't address what I said but ok


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> You're allowed to make fun of Xi and his buddies all you want as long as you keep it non-racist.
> 
> I.e. the punchline of the joke should derive from something they personally do or are personally known for, rather than the fact that they have small eyes and supposedly eat dogs.


Why cannot i make fun of the dog eating?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Why cannot i make fun of the dog eating?



Because it's the equivalent of saying all Indians shit in the street.

While there is some factual basis to both accusations, 99% of the time they're brought up only as hateful shorthands to paint the cultures as savages.

Somebody will be upset with India or an Indian person for some reason, and feel the need to insult them, so they reach into the shallow mental drawer containing everything they know about India and come up with "Indians shit in the street!", "Indians are rapists!" or "Indians have a caste system!"; because those will be the most damning thing your average high school-educated Westerner knows about this country they've never visited.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 12, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Because it's the equivalent of saying all Indians shit in the street.
> 
> While there is some factual basis to both accusations, 99% of the time they're brought up only as hateful shorthands to paint the cultures as savages.
> 
> Somebody will be upset with India or an Indian person for some reason, and feel the need to insult them, so they reach into the shallow mental drawer containing everything they know about India and come up with "Indians shit in the street!", "Indians are rapists!" or "Indians have a caste system!"; because those will be the most damning thing your average high school-educated Westerner knows about this country they've never visited.


Every culture has savage aspects or at least had them recently.


----------



## Ashi (Apr 12, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Every culture has savage aspects or at least had them recently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 12, 2018)

Speaking of eating dogs, my parents were in the bay area probably...A long time ago. Maybe 30 or so years ago. I wasn't born so I can't personally vouch for it. Some vietnamish families moved into the neighborhood. Afterwards a few local dogs went missing. I don't know whether the suggestion is they were stealing people's dogs and eating them or picking strays in the neighborhood and eating them, but the neighborhood wasn't happy and went so far as to distribute fliers and knock on doors to warn people to keep an eye on their dogs. 

Also possible this never happened and the neighborhood was lowkey white liberal Get Out racist and immediately grouped up into a gossipy cabal just because a dog or two ran away.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 12, 2018)

Ashi said:


>


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 12, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Speaking of eating dogs, my parents were in the bay area probably...A long time ago. Maybe 30 or so years ago. I wasn't born so I can't personally vouch for it. Some vietnamish families moved into the neighborhood. Afterwards a few local dogs went missing. I don't know whether the suggestion is they were stealing people's dogs and eating them or picking strays in the neighborhood and eating them, but the neighborhood wasn't happy and went so far as to distribute fliers and knock on doors to warn people to keep an eye on their dogs.
> 
> Also possible this never happened and the neighborhood was lowkey white liberal Get Out racist and immediately grouped up into a gossipy cabal just because a dog or two ran away.



This does happen in China still - case in point: the Yulin Dog Festival. They have people in trucks that go down residential areas and steal pets to eat.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Speaking of eating dogs, my parents were in the bay area probably...A long time ago. Maybe 30 or so years ago. I wasn't born so I can't personally vouch for it. Some vietnamish families moved into the neighborhood. Afterwards a few local dogs went missing. I don't know whether the suggestion is they were stealing people's dogs and eating them or picking strays in the neighborhood and eating them, but the neighborhood wasn't happy and went so far as to distribute fliers and knock on doors to warn people to keep an eye on their dogs.
> 
> Also possible this never happened and the neighborhood was lowkey white liberal Get Out racist and immediately grouped up into a gossipy cabal just because a dog or two ran away.





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This does happen in China still - case in point: the Yulin Dog Festival. They have people in trucks that go down residential areas and steal pets to eat.



Take it to the dedicated dog eating thread:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2018)

Why don’t we just close this thread the snowflakes who mod this section  (you report me for snowflake shadows and ban me bacon)  don’t give a damn about any suggestion here 
For example notice how many off topic posts in this thread and not one shit is being done about it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 14, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why don’t we just close this thread the snowflakes who mod this section  (you report me for snowflake shadows and ban me bacon)  don’t give a damn about any suggestion here
> For example notice how many off topic posts in this thread and not one shit is being done about it.


Nothing wrong with snowflakes in April. As a matter of fact some part of Ontario, including my city, will get some snow tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Nothing wrong with snowflakes in April. As a matter of fact some part of Ontario, including my city, will get some snow tonight.


That's just another reason why Canada sucks.  In better countries, the southern areas are getting ready for beach season.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That's just another reason why Canada sucks.  In better countries, the southern areas are getting ready for beach hurricane damage season.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Fixed that for you.


Nothing is fixed because Hurricane season doesn't start in April.  And even when it has started the big ones usually come at the end of summer.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nothing is fixed because Hurricane season doesn't start in April.  And even when it has started the big ones usually come at the end of summer.



Never hurts to prepare early.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ban all Murdoch's network news.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 17, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why don’t we just close this thread the snowflakes who mod this section  (you report me for snowflake shadows and ban me bacon)  don’t give a damn about any suggestion here
> For example notice how many off topic posts in this thread and not one shit is being done about it.


As someone who sees right wingers as subhuman could not handle real fair moderation.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ban all Murdoch's network news.



Why? The most mainstream left wing news did not push bs narratives?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Why? The most mainstream left wing news did not push bs narratives?



The Guardian is better for your brain.

Murdoch's network is used to brainwash people into thinking that his and his buddies benefits is good for all people.

Those extreme ideas are no ordinary right wing policy. It's extreme right wing.

The Guardian is a balanced newspaper. And you learn a lot in the CiF.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 17, 2018)

I remember the time when Mega banned a list of sources. People just openly embraced it with joy and fanfare amirite.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 17, 2018)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Guardian is better for your brain.
> 
> Murdoch's network is used to brainwash people into thinking that his and his buddies benefits is good for all people.
> 
> ...



How do you brainwash people if you cannot force them to go to school?

Or a camp or something?

What do you mena by balanced?

What is inherently wrong with extreme ideas?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> How do you brainwash people if you cannot force them to go to school?
> 
> Or a camp or something?



Newspapers. Even biased teachers. I had one in university that didn't even tried to hide it.



> What do you mena by balanced?



Left wing and right wing opinion articles. And when they report something it doesn't lean to either left or right. It's neutral. They also don't call others "saboteurs" like the Mail did.



> What is inherently wrong with extreme ideas?



Simply put you focus too much on the same type of solutions for one problem and it offsets the economy because the economy is not one dimensional like the extreme ideas would like you to believe.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 18, 2018)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Newspapers. Even biased teachers. I had one in university that didn't even tried to hide it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not brainwashing, sorry.

Number of regular rigght wing writers at the Guardian?

Okay, buit i still beilieve in some absolute values and politics is not economics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Still not brainwashing, sorry.
> 
> Number of regular rigght wing writers at the Guardian?
> 
> Okay, buit i still beilieve in some absolute values and politics is not economics.



It's like the scandal with Cambridge Analytica, it is akin to brainwashing. 

I really couldn't say. But I do read in the comments section some people complaining on why does the Guardian publish "right wing bullshit" or "left wing bullshit" as they say. I personally think it is important to publish articles across all political spectrum, as that is what a newspaper should do imo.

I agree regarding the social aspect of the State. As for economics it is cut and dry for me.

Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 23, 2018)

Here. A suggestion box



It's purple because it's a repurposed tissue box.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 23, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Here. A suggestion box
> 
> 
> 
> It's purple because it's a repurposed tissue box.


That one won’t do for us there’s an open slot for suggestions on it


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 23, 2018)

~M~ said:


> That one won’t do for us there’s an open slot for suggestions on it


It's not a store where you get stuff for money. it's a suggestion box.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 24, 2018)

~M~ said:


> That one won’t do for us there’s an open slot for suggestions on it


There's a portal inside that leads to the 2nd page of a Google search.


----------



## wibisana (May 24, 2018)

change the sub forum name

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 24, 2018)

wibisana said:


> change the sub forum name



To what?


----------



## wibisana (May 24, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> To what?


make a vote/pool

i has many suggestion one of it shadow's pavillion
or something (NF pavillion)


----------



## dr_shadow (May 24, 2018)

wibisana said:


> make a vote/pool
> 
> i has many suggestion one of it shadow's pavillion
> or something (NF pavillion)



Konoha Satellite City?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 24, 2018)

wibisana said:


> make a vote/pool
> 
> i has many suggestion one of it shadow's pavillion
> or something (NF pavillion)


Te public is unworthy. I also hate  constant name changes.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 24, 2018)

when did the poll close?


----------



## Eros (Jun 2, 2018)

I have a, needless to say, strange hypothesis about why school shootings happen, at least some of them. I'd like to share my hypothesis. My hypothesis is based on . You can guess where I'm going. @baconbits if it's too much, I understand.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 4, 2018)

Eros said:


> I have a, needless to say, strange hypothesis about why school shootings happen, at least some of them. I'd like to share my hypothesis. My hypothesis is based on . You can guess where I'm going. @baconbits if it's too much, I understand.



You can make that thread in "Perspectives".  It would certainly be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Eros (Jun 4, 2018)

baconbits said:


> You can make that thread in "Perspectives".  It would certainly be interesting to say the least.


Great! I need to do more research before I post it. It's a controversial topic, and there are a lot of reasons why this happens. Incels are just one group. There is another important risk factor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2018)

How about a political song thread? No, I don't mean national anthems necessarily. Often artists write songs with hidden, or even obvious, political overtones. Sometimes people can listen to songs hundreds of times and not have a clue about the true meaning. I remember one in particular. I knew all along, but a lot of people don't know what this song's meaning. It's quite political. On the surface, it's simply a hippy dippy ode to world peace.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 18, 2018)

Eros said:


> How about a political song thread? No, I don't mean national anthems necessarily. Often artists write songs with hidden, or even obvious, political overtones. Sometimes people can listen to songs hundreds of times and not have a clue about the true meaning. I remember one in particular. I knew all along, but a lot of people don't know what this song's meaning. It's quite political. On the surface, it's simply a hippy dippy ode to world peace.



Sounds like it'd go better in the Music Department?


----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Sounds like it'd go better in the Music Department?


I guess. The main advantage here would be the meaningful political discussion of the artists' intention and their political ideologies in general. Many artists are very passionate about politics, and it's reflected in their music.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 18, 2018)

Eros said:


> I guess. The main advantage here would be the meaningful political discussion of the artists' intention and their political ideologies in general. Many artists are very passionate about politics, and it's reflected in their music.



You can post it in Perspectives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> How about a political song thread? No, I don't mean national anthems necessarily. Often artists write songs with hidden, or even obvious, political overtones. Sometimes people can listen to songs hundreds of times and not have a clue about the true meaning. I remember one in particular. I knew all along, but a lot of people don't know what this song's meaning. It's quite political. On the surface, it's simply a hippy dippy ode to world peace.


Don't worry, it will be a shitfest of ad hominem in a naosecond.


----------



## epyoncloud (Jul 3, 2018)

country  and race battledome because necessary.

where we can post my country is better than yours and throw shit at each other.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 13, 2018)

Guys, if you PM me about mod stuff, don't just write "hi" in the subject line.

Write something more descriptive so I can tell if the problem is urgent or not.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2018)

Salutations 

I have come to state my complaint with a fellow member.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Guys, if you PM me about mod stuff, don't just write "hi" in the subject line.
> 
> Write something more descriptive so I can tell if the problem is urgent or not.


If it's a real urgent complaint I'll just put a little ASCII penis in the subject like this 8====D


----------



## epyoncloud (Jul 18, 2018)

country and military battledome. make it happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> country and military battledome. make it happen.


you just want to see us theorycraft a ww3 winner


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 24, 2018)

Perhaps we can consider adding these to the rules of the Cafe (or potentially the Forum as a whole).

EDIT: Bigger version:


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 24, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Perhaps we can consider adding these to the rules of the Cafe (or potentially the Forum as a whole).
> 
> EDIT: Bigger version:


This could work with a different Cafe population, not the current one.

2. is tricky.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 24, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Perhaps we can consider adding these to the rules of the Cafe (or potentially the Forum as a whole).
> 
> EDIT: Bigger version:



Should include a notion like 'Though shall not assume a conclusion is necessarily wrong because the argumentation for it includes a fallacy'


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 24, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Perhaps we can consider adding these to the rules of the Cafe (or potentially the Forum as a whole).
> 
> EDIT: Bigger version:


If we outlawed logical fallacies, the cafe would die tomorrow, and most of the people complaining about people using logical fallacies will likely be succumbing to them themselves. 

Something like this is best kept in the domain of "you're doing this, therefore you're wrong".  Micromanaging the logic of arguments with moderating is a can of worms.  Maybe we can put this to better use in the Perspectives section.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> If we outlawed logical fallacies, the cafe would die tomorrow, and most of the people complaining about people using logical fallacies will likely be succumbing to them themselves.
> 
> Something like this is best kept in the domain of "you're doing this, therefore you're wrong".  Micromanaging the logic of arguments with moderating is a can of worms.  Maybe we can put this to better use in the Perspectives section.


We have people saying entire political groups don't have logic, so bad idea.


----------



## Toby (Jul 26, 2018)

>The 10 commandments of logic

They said atheism is not a religion


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 26, 2018)

"Logic is the beginning of wisdom, not the end"

-Spock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 13, 2018)

Rules against logical fallacies are basically the condoms of debate. They’re important to use, but it doesn't feel as good. And if you’re really going to town they’re probably going to break anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and you don’t need them at all if you remember to pull out before anyone gets a chance to finish


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2018)

Prefix / Tagging.

You know how in the Perspectives area you can add a Prefix to a post? That might be something we want to look in here for certain things like major news sources or topics.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Prefix / Tagging.
> 
> You know how in the Perspectives area you can add a Prefix to a post? That might be something we want to look in here for certain things like major news sources or topics.



I'd suggest [FAKE NEWS], [NO COLLUSION], [MAGA], and [DEM CORRUPTION], should cover 90% of the threads.


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I'd suggest [FAKE NEWS], [NO COLLUSION], [MAGA], and [DEM CORRUPTION], should cover 90% of the threads.


Might as well list them as Craigslist personal ads: [DEM TROLLING REP], [ALT TROLLING LIBS], and so on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I'd suggest [FAKE NEWS], [NO COLLUSION], [MAGA], and [DEM CORRUPTION], should cover 90% of the threads.


One should just say [JEWS].


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 25, 2018)

My suggestion is that this place cease to be a liberal college campus.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 25, 2018)

>liberal college camp
>NF Cafe

Pick one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2018)

Luiz said:


> My suggestion is that this place cease to be a liberal college campus.


I'd suggest you have someone unstick your head from your ass. It must be hard to breath, talk, etc.


----------



## Eros (Aug 30, 2018)

Luiz said:


> My suggestion is that this place cease to be a liberal college campus.


A liberal college campus? Umm, for some of the stuff people say in The Cafe would get them permed if the Cafe was like a liberal college campus. I don't know where you get the idea that this section, in any way resembles a liberal college campus. The mods are far more forgiving than college deans.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2018)

Eros said:


> A liberal college campus? Umm, for some of the stuff people say in The Cafe would get them permed if the Cafe was like a liberal college campus. I don't know where you get the idea that this section, in any way resembles a liberal college campus. The mods are far more forgiving than college deans.


It comes from the right playing victim more than anyone else for no reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2018)

Eros said:


> A liberal college campus? Umm, for some of the stuff people say in The Cafe would get them permed if the Cafe was like a liberal college campus. I don't know where you get the idea that this section, in any way resembles a liberal college campus. The mods are far more forgiving than college deans.



Statistically speaking, the large majority of people here are leftists. You might spot the occasional dissenter, but that's only a few.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 30, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Statistically speaking, the large majority of people here are leftists. You might spot the occasional dissenter, but that's only a few.



You seem to assume that a good number of leftists around here are bad, which isn't remotely true. Granted, you do encounter some of the extreme-types around here, but nobody is saying that this forum is some "left-wing stronghold".


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 2, 2018)

Luiz said:


> My suggestion is that this place cease to be a liberal college campus.



Wasn’t aware you were paying tuition to sign in.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 2, 2018)

I suggest we necro the Noah’s Arc debate!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 2, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> You seem to assume that a good number of leftists around here are bad, which isn't remotely true. Granted, you do encounter some of the extreme-types around here, but nobody is saying that this forum is some "left-wing stronghold".


It would be if the mods would listen to all the bs begging for bans.


----------



## Eros (Sep 2, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> You seem to assume that a good number of leftists around here are bad, which isn't remotely true. Granted, you do encounter some of the extreme-types around here, but nobody is saying that this forum is some "left-wing stronghold".


Getting rid of dissent isn't necessarily about right or left. It's actually more about authoritarianism, which is on both sides of the coin. On the extreme right of Authoritarianism you have theocracy and absolute monarchy. Toward the middle, you have Nazism and fascism. Toward the left, you have communism. Now, obviously, the closer you get to being any type of Authoritarian, the more likely you are to desire the purging of dissenters. One of the worst things about Authoritarianism, is that it often involves pointing fingers at others and denying responsibility of one's own actions, which is why there's such a tendency toward mass murder and playing the victim while quenching an endless bloodlust. Of course, there is always a group at the top who sucks off the leader (figuratively or literally) and lives well while others suffer tremendously.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 2, 2018)

Eros said:


> Getting rid of dissent isn't necessarily about right or left. It's actually more about authoritarianism, which is on both sides of the coin. On the extreme right of Authoritarianism you have theocracy and absolute monarchy. Toward the middle, you have Nazism and fascism. Toward the left, you have communism. Now, obviously, the closer you get to being any type of Authoritarian, the more likely you are to desire the purging of dissenters. One of the worst things about Authoritarianism, is that it often involves pointing fingers at others and denying responsibility of one's own actions, which is why there's such a tendency toward mass murder and playing the victim while quenching an endless bloodlust. Of course, there is always a group at the top who sucks off the leader (figuratively or literally) and lives well while others suffer tremendously.



Right. Dissenting isn't exactly a bad thing around here regardless of people's views, because it provides people with some insight over why they hold their views to face value.
The problem is how they present their views that doesn't involve them looking like some inhumane cunt. You have people here who think genocide is fine because of their <insert category list>, or how they consider a group of people less than human.


----------



## Eros (Sep 2, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Right. Dissenting isn't exactly a bad thing around here regardless of people's views, because it provides people with some insight over why they hold their views to face value.
> The problem is how they present their views that doesn't involve them looking like some inhumane cunt. You have people here who think genocide is fine because of their <insert category list>, or how they consider a group of people less than human.


Yeah. I actually think dissent is great. More political parties.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 3, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Right. Dissenting isn't exactly a bad thing around here regardless of people's views, because it provides people with some insight over why they hold their views to face value.
> The problem is how they present their views that doesn't involve them looking like some inhumane cunt. You have people here who think genocide is fine because of their <insert category list>, or how they consider a group of people less than human.


And we have cunts labelling 50% of people as Nazis. Throwing  racist around like candy. Aka the current dominant left wing politicking.

Your tribe has no problem flopping on the inhumane stuff.



Eros said:


> Yeah. I actually think dissent is great. More political parties.



As long as they are not on this platform...


----------



## Eros (Sep 3, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> And we have cunts labelling 50% of people as Nazis. Throwing  racist around like candy. Aka the current dominant left wing politicking.
> 
> Your tribe has no problem flopping on the inhumane stuff.
> 
> ...


Well, minimally 4 with seats in Congress is needed. Also, I have mentioned the need for more seats in the House,  at least 100 as well as a 3rd Senate Seat. More parties should be encouraged, at least 2 or 3.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 3, 2018)

Eros said:


> Well, minimally 4 with seats in Congress is needed. Also, I have mentioned the need for more seats in the House,  at least 100 as well as a 3rd Senate Seat. More parties should be encouraged, at least 2 or 3.


----------



## Eros (Sep 3, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


>


The executive branch has too much power. I know The British MPs outnumber our Congress Mwmbers by about 500. That is fucked up. We don’t have adequate representation,


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 3, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> And we have cunts labelling 50% of people as Nazis. Throwing racist around like candy. Aka the current dominant left wing politicking.



If they say stupid shit that can come out wrong, then no shit they're being labeled as such.



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Your tribe has no problem flopping on the inhumane stuff.



"Your tribe"
I might be left-leaning, but the fact that you have the balls to lump me with other leftist extremists in this forum is insulting. Besides, when I'm talking about being "inhumane", I'm more talking about people's behaviors in sensitive topics like the 9-year old boy suicide thread where various people were being disgusting, or how there are certain people in here who thinks that a certain political group deserves genocide or mass deportation, or even people going after others over stopping slavery via time machine without reading their reasoning.

Yet all what you do is fanning up the fire with your partisanship crap where majority of your posts doesn't make a damn sense, but at least this post specifically does.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> If they say stupid shit that can come out wrong, then no shit they're being labeled as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dumb thing is he doesn't try to claim things aren't inhumane. He is just whining because liberals dare to call it out.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 9, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> If they say stupid shit that can come out wrong, then no shit they're being labeled as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fucking classist and immigrant unfriendly of you.

You have no legs  to stand on if you call people Nazis fro being clumsy by your retarded standards.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The dumb thing is he doesn't try to claim things aren't inhumane. He is just whining because liberals dare to call it out.



Who finds a new hill to attack every 2 minutes? Me or the progressives?


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 9, 2018)

I suggest you stop boxing in my suggestion box.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 9, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> How fucking classist and immigrant unfriendly of you.
> 
> You have no legs to stand on if you call people Nazis fro being clumsy by your retarded standards.



It's not my fucking job to do such; it's the accused-Nazi's job to clarify their positions. Besides, I never even called anyone Nazis. The only time I did was during the Charlottesville protest.

But it's funny how you mentioned being clumsy when you're one extremely clumsy poster. That's why I give people a chance at clarifying themselves; otherwise, it's just filled with stupidity.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 13, 2018)

My suggestion is that this place cease to be an alt-right nazi concentration camp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 13, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> My suggestion is that this place cease to be an alt-right nazi concentration camp.


WTF is the alt right again?

So hwo bad you want that hugbox?


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 13, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> WTF is the alt right again?
> 
> So hwo bad you want that hugbox?


Woooosshhhhh.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 13, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Woooosshhhhh.


Bang, bang.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 29, 2018)

The moderation team is currently discussing stricter rules on hate speech.

I'll make an announcement once we have a decision.

@Detective @Island


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The moderation team is currently discussing stricter rules on hate speech.
> 
> I'll make an announcement once we have a decision.
> 
> @Detective @Island


Do we get a say in it?


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 29, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Do we get a say in it?



You can post here for the time being. We'll see if it needs a dedicated discussion thread or not. I'm still talking to the rest of the gang as we speak.


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The moderation team is currently discussing stricter rules on hate speech.
> 
> I'll make an announcement once we have a decision.
> 
> @Detective @Island



Why is it that I need to be the voice of logic and reason for you people to even act on shit? This stuff is easy to understand, even a child should be able to grasp it. Any other popular and decent forum on the net has very, very strong and non-bendable rules to completely cut out and destroy any hate speech or racist, sexist or bigoted conversation.


----------



## Island (Sep 29, 2018)

For posterity, I'll repost the same thing I told bacon in the SCR:



> Bare minimum, I don't think people should ever have to defend who they are as human beings. That's not a "debate topic." That's a dignity that every single person deserves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> You can post here for the time being. We'll see if it needs a dedicated discussion thread or not. I'm still talking to the rest of the gang as we speak.


Sweet, once you have a draft. Show the Cafe, and let us debate about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (Sep 29, 2018)

I think people need to get a thicker skin

Yes there should be moderation, but more thought needs to be put into it

I know one of the things quite a few people liked from NF compared to other forums was the relative freedom


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2018)

Jackk said:


> I think people need to get a thicker skin
> 
> Yes there should be moderation, but more thought needs to be put into it
> 
> I know one of the things quite a few people liked from NF compared to other forums was the relative freedom



Freedom of speech, does not equal freedom from consequences for ones' actions. That is a firm, but fair, line to adhere to. Context, intention, history, and environment where words are used, are just tools to be utilized to make a judgement on something if enforcing the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Freedom of speech, does not equal freedom from consequences for ones' actions. That is a firm, but fair, line to adhere to. *Context, intention, history, and environment where words are used*, are just tools to be utilized to make a judgement on something if enforcing the rules.



This is what I'm talking about when I say-

"Yes there should be moderation, but more thought needs to be put into it"

I'm skeptical on the amount of attention and time mods will be willing to pay to these tools


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2018)

Jackk said:


> This is what I'm talking about when I say-
> 
> "Yes there should be moderation, but more thought needs to be put into it"
> 
> I'm skeptical on the amount of attention and time mods will be willing to pay to these tools



You do not require a PhD to have common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user, though.

The majority of offenders do not have the self-control nor effort to mask or hide their intent.


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The moderation team is currently discussing stricter rules on hate speech.
> 
> I'll make an announcement once we have a decision.
> 
> @Detective @Island


HAHAHHAHAHAHA

I consider all praise of China to be hate speech


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> These clowns don't want to enforce hate speech...they want to enforce thought control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackk (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> You do not require a PhD to have common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user, though.
> 
> The majority of offenders do not have the self-control nor effort to mask or hide their intent.



Doesn't mean mods will use "common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user" though.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2018)

Jackk said:


> Doesn't mean current mods will use "common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user" though.



Fixed for more accuracy.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 30, 2018)

Based on the post secondary education has become, that song is now more relevant than ever.


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

Jackk said:


> Doesn't mean mods will use "common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user" though.





Detective said:


> Fixed for more accuracy.


Damn dude how does Mod boot taste like


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> This is guaranteed to create the very demons these clowns think we are and wanna brag about slaying.
> 
> Protip...you will not silence us, not you or your corrupt, abusive, mentally unhinged mods.
> 
> We'll be here after you're all gone...we're not going anywhere.


Remeber when Naruto threw his nuts out at us like he owned shit and then his woman ended up begging you for help?


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> They came after us hard then...I love this though, the entire forum is exploding around you clowns, you've got Admin bitch fights that threaten the forum and you doofuses almost modded a fucking phenom acolyte and you focus on bullshit like policing mean words?
> 
> Clean up your own god damn act first...


Let Phenom destroy them

By then they will be BEGGING for our style of posting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

Jackk said:


> Doesn't mean mods will use "common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user" though.


I’ve literally never seen you post in here so who cares what you think?


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’ve literally never seen you post in here so who cares what you think?


You're someone whos bullshit trolling gets a pass from the mods

Shoo


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

Es said:


> You're someone whos bullshit trolling gets a pass from the mods
> 
> Shoo


Right? That’s why my posts were deleted yesterday with that thread cleaning. 

My “bullshit trolling” usually happens to be on topic and not filled with racial slurs and hate speech.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 30, 2018)

This is getting off topic.

Just wait till the draft has been released, and we can discuss it in a rational manner then.


----------



## Jackk (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’ve literally never seen you post in here so who cares what you think?



Because you have to have seen me here before for people to care what I think?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 30, 2018)

Jackk said:


> Because you have to have seen me here before for people to care what I think?


And they say the OBD is unwelcoming


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Freedom of speech, does not equal freedom from consequences for ones' actions. That is a firm, but fair, line to adhere to. Context, intention, history, and environment where words are used, are just tools to be utilized to make a judgement on something if enforcing the rules.


If you believe in a culture of free speech you don't impose harsh consequences for just an expressing an opinion. I don't have a posting history frothing at the mouth and wishing misery on randos for saying something the NYTimes finds offensive or Sean Hannity.



Detective said:


> Why is it that I need to be the voice of logic and reason for you people to even act on shit? This stuff is easy to understand, even a child should be able to grasp it. Any other popular and decent forum on the net has very, very strong and non-bendable rules to completely cut out and destroy any hate speech or racist, sexist or bigoted conversation.



Like what? Also on most of those sites i bet the mods abuse their power. Is there such a traffic crisis that they should be mimicked?


Jackk said:


> I think people need to get a thicker skin
> 
> Yes there should be moderation, but more thought needs to be put into it
> 
> I know one of the things quite a few people liked from NF compared to other forums was the relative freedom



Let the right and left get their own subforums. It's boring to debate some asshole that thinks i am subhuman and i don't get to debate posters about right on right issues. No i don't want to erase the common fight sub at the same time.



Detective said:


> You do not require a PhD to have common sense/logic, decency, and a fair mind to evaluate a post and the history of the user, though.
> 
> The majority of offenders do not have the self-control nor effort to mask or hide their intent.



The cafe will be 2 users and 2 mods.



Revan Reborn said:


> This is getting off topic.
> 
> Just wait till the draft has been released, and we can discuss it in a rational manner then.



Hate speech is a loaded concept.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Sounds just like two echo chambers.


I edited my post.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 30, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Hate speech is a loaded concept.


Yeah, but whining won't do anything to solve the problem.
Beat it with the better argument.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 30, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> This is getting off topic.
> 
> Just wait till the draft has been released, and we can discuss it in a rational manner then.


I've been here for a while, threads like this always go off topic and always end the same way. And it's always whining about the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Why is it that I need to be the voice of logic and reason for you people to even act on shit? This stuff is easy to understand, even a child should be able to grasp it. Any other popular and decent forum on the net has very, very strong and non-bendable rules to completely cut out and destroy any hate speech or racist, sexist or bigoted conversation.


Why are you such a vag jesus christ

Hate speech doesn't exist at this point when it includes refusing to call a man pretending to be a woman a man, it just applies to anyone who refuses to deny reality now


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 30, 2018)

Since we're cracking down on speech we don't approve of, how about we crack down on everyone who has labelled me a Nazi without having once spoken to me on this forum in any capacity?

Defamation is an actual thing unlike hate speech


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Yeah, but whining want do anything to solve the problem.
> Beat it with the better argument.


Does not really give me a chance for rigt vs right action after i did that.

I would be cool with those 2 forums being closed for half of the year or would be only open for every second month.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

Jackk said:


> Because you have to have seen me here before for people to care what I think?


Well I’ve been posting here a decade almost? People just rolling in here because their friends can’t drop slurs anymore shouldn’t get a say.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks to me like the people upset by this are the ones constantly in trouble for hate speech.
> 
> 
> Yeah. You should have banned for that. That’s you being racist.


Everyone should be constantly in trouble. This place is 24/7 ad hominem so it not like it means much.

In itself does not imply whites>>>>>>>>>Blacks.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 30, 2018)

Es said:


> Let Phenom destroy them
> 
> By then they will be BEGGING for our style of posting



The old OBD troll Phenom? That dude's softer in the head than baby shit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

Thread is up:


----------



## Jackk (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well I’ve been posting here a decade almost? *People just rolling because their friends can’t drop slurs anymore shouldn’t get a say.*



Now explain to the class how that applies to me

And what you said was this-



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’ve literally never seen you post in here so who cares what you think?



This is unwelcoming, and doesn't really make sense to say the least


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2018)

We need an update to the rules to cover Drive-By Posting. It's a concept that has existed for a while, but never addressed. I don't mean someone posting a funny couple lines either.

Something like:

*Drive-by posting:* Coming into a thread, to write something purposefully provocatively offensive or baitng as your only intention, and then bail out.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

Can we keep the current discussion all in one thread plz?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> We need an update to the rules to cover Drive-By Posting. It's a concept that has existed for a while, but never addressed. I don't mean someone posting a funny couple lines either.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> *Drive-by posting:* Coming into a thread, to write something purposefully provocatively offensive or baitng as your only intention, and then bail out.


How do you kow when it's that or the user just has no time to do more?


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> How do you kow when it's that or the user just has no time to do more?



History of doing a single drop and run? Not to mention, the context of the message posted? And the consistency of the same type of post occuring? 

As I mentioned earlier tonight, the vast majority of people trying to push negative/hate filled/sexist/racist/etc. neither have the patience or will power to carefully mask their agendas or intentions. Just something stating they are not, isn't much when you look at their body of work. 

Trolling is not hard to spot, as it is deviation.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> History of doing a single drop and run? Not to mention, the context of the message posted? And the consistency of the same type of post occuring?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier tonight, the vast majority of people trying to push negative/hate filled/sexist/racist/etc. neither have the patience or will power to carefully mask their agendas or intentions. Just something stating they are not, isn't much when you look at their body of work.
> 
> Trolling is not hard to spot, as it is deviation.


What is wrong with agenda based posting? Good luck finding a common sense definitions for those. Why can't i have a hate filled OP about comic book fans being basic itch consumers? It devolves quick no matter how nice my OP is.

Yeah i am sure you have great ability to flop.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm currently at the beach (it's summer in HK) but will clean up this thread later.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> We need an update to the rules to cover Drive-By Posting. It's a concept that has existed for a while, but never addressed. I don't mean someone posting a funny couple lines either.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> *Drive-by posting:* Coming into a thread, to write something purposefully provocatively offensive or baitng as your only intention, and then bail out.


Define bail out. Not everyone wants to spend half a day arguing with 15 people who are on the other side of an issue.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

This thread is locked until I clean it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2018)

In b4 the lock.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> In b4 the lock.



I locked and then un-locked it. You snooze.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I locked and then un-locked it. You snooze.



Mider is posting from the past, before your future timezone lock occured.


----------



## Es (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah. You should have banned for that. That’s you being racist


Blacks cant be racist in your backwards little world CTK nor can latinos dont you know?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> History of doing a single drop and run? Not to mention, the context of the message posted? And the consistency of the same type of post occuring?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier tonight, the vast majority of people trying to push negative/hate filled/sexist/racist/etc. neither have the patience or will power to carefully mask their agendas or intentions. Just something stating they are not, isn't much when you look at their body of work.
> 
> Trolling is not hard to spot, as it is deviation.



How many posters actually do that though?

The cafe's always been bad at unmasking trolls. I think just about every right leaning poster has been called a troll and accused of shitposting. There used to be a big problem with baconbits being a troll because he believed in god. Despite the guy always taking time to clarify and be as polite as humanly possible with his disagreeable opinions.

That's probably why the cafe can't get any hard and fast rules on trolling. Everybody's always jumping at shadows.

...


*Spoiler*: __ 



..._mr._ shadows.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> How many posters actually do that though?
> 
> The cafe's always been bad at unmasking trolls. I think just about every right leaning poster has been called a troll and accused of shitposting. There used to be a big problem with baconbits being a troll because he believed in god. Despite the guy always taking time to clarify and be as polite as humanly possible with his disagreeable opinions.
> 
> ...



Reported for this pun, which is a punishable offense.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 30, 2018)

New suggestion: I want a couple of Jeff Goldblum emoticons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 30, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> New suggestion: I want a couple of Jeff Goldblum emoticons.


This is not the place for this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> New suggestion: I want a couple of Jeff Goldblum emoticons.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 30, 2018)

I went to sleep last night and what the fuck? Why was Chie banned?
@mr_shadow


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 30, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> I went to sleep last night and what the fuck? Why was Chie banned?


Constant bait threads against refugees to rile people up, with the most recent being a thread about how immigrants rape dead dogs from a far-right nationalist propaganda site. Then the usual slurs about refugees from him. That and the fact that yesterday he said it was ok for white men to sexually assault women randomly in clubs.

Shadow was told by staff he was to be more enforceful with rules, so he banned him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Constant bait threads against refugees to rile people up, with the most recent being a thread about how immigrants rape dead dogs from a far-right nationalist propaganda site. Then the usual slurs about refugees from him. That and the fact that yesterday he said it was ok for white men to sexually assault women randomly in clubs.
> 
> Shadow was told by staff he was to be more enforceful with rules, so he banned him.


 wait what? He said it was okay for white women to get assaulted? On what grounds. 

Suggestion to mod peoples: when a post gets a user banned and it’s not porn/illegal content leave it up with a bolded tag saying this post got user banned so others know what kind lf shit causes a ban.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> wait what? He said it was okay for white women to get assaulted? On what grounds.
> 
> Suggestion to mod peoples: when a post gets a user banned and it’s not porn/illegal content leave it up with a bolded tag saying this post got user banned so others know what kind lf shit causes a ban.


I'm assuming these were the points that got him banned by the way. They're the two most obvious reasons.

The reason I said white men was because when what he said was flipped to people of colour he said they were parts of rape gangs therefore it was always malicious, whereas if he does it then it's cool.


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 30, 2018)

Reiatsuflow's post was just a bit of him joking around. There's no need to report that since it was meant to be not taken so seriously, nor it was a very offensive post.

On the other hand, I'm still not really sure if the new rules implemented here in the cafe might make the place a bit....too strict. Especially considering that there's bound to be some controversial topics that can be brought up in this section, along with people who may have different points of view compared to the posters who usually frequent this section.

Just want to make sure if sympathizing/trying to understand the POV of the right-wingers/Trump supporters and where they are coming from isn't considered to be a violation of the rules implemented here.

*EDIT:* At this point, I'm just wondering if the new rules that were implemented here in this section could be followed word for word, or if some of these rules might need to be ignored in order to provide a bit more...freedom of expression?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Just want to make sure if sympathizing/trying to understand the POV of the right-wingers/Trump supporters and where they are coming from isn't considered to be a violation of the rules implemented here.


Well they’re more than welcome to go back where they come from. No one is making them be here and break the rules.

No one should be sympathetic to hate speech. Not sure why we need to discuss that when it’s against the rules.

No rules have changed they’re just being enforced. And this idea that it was entertaining to watch the section fall apart wasn’t really helping to make this a better place to post.


----------



## EJ (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> wait what? He said it was okay for white women to get assaulted? On what grounds.
> 
> Suggestion to mod peoples: when a post gets a user banned and it’s not porn/illegal content leave it up with a bolded tag saying this post got user banned so others know what kind lf shit causes a ban.



why are you specifically jumping to the defense of white women, he was speaking in general towards all women

that it was ok to sexually assault them *then* to back down once they are rejected. he's a troll that took shit way too far on the reliance of shitty moderation.

that shouldn't even had been just a perm from the section, but an overall permanent ban.


----------



## Island (Sep 30, 2018)

Man, I missed this _whole _thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

Island said:


> Man, I missed this _whole _thing.


The other thread is still up. I read over the pages I slept through


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> wait what? He said it was okay for white women to get assaulted? On what grounds.



He said if a woman was gropped at a nightclub (specifically) that she should take it as a compliment.

But let’s just move on now.


I suggest this section would be better if we had the party parrot emoji. I’ll go suggest that in the appropriate thread.
@Mbxx take notes. Hopefully we can make the Cafe great again!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2018)

Suggestion to change the Cafe's name to "The Hug Box".


----------



## Eros (Sep 30, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Constant bait threads against refugees to rile people up, with the most recent being a thread about how immigrants rape dead dogs from a far-right nationalist propaganda site. Then the usual slurs about refugees from him. That and the fact that yesterday he said it was ok for white men to sexually assault women randomly in clubs.
> 
> Shadow was told by staff he was to be more enforceful with rules, so he banned him.


I would like to be able to enjoy these threads in The Konoha Landfill like other disastrous threads. Wtf.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 30, 2018)

Takano-san said:


> I would like to be able to enjoy these threads in The Konoha Landfill like other disastrous threads. Wtf.



Speaking of the landfill, it reminds me when I often joked 2 years ago that the cafe should be in the landfill due to the melodrama and nonesense.


----------



## Eros (Oct 1, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Speaking of the landfill, it reminds me when I often joked 2 years ago that the cafe should be in the landfill due to the melodrama and nonesense.


I can understand BH and pornicide being hidden in The Landfill or wherever it's hidden, but those threads are at least worth a good laugh. I most certainly enjoy reading stuff like that. I just don't care to get into a discussion, hence why such threads should be locked and Landfilled for later enjoyment. Kappa


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2018)

We need a voter purge mega thread. There's reports in Texas, Georgia, Nevada and probably other places.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 16, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We need a voter purge mega thread. There's reports in Texas, Georgia, Nevada and probably other places.



Feel free to make it fam.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 17, 2018)

What kind of threads are we allowed to post in this section?


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 17, 2018)

Sage light said:


> What kind of threads are we allowed to post in this section?



News articles from verifiable sources.

Preferably about news that are of global interest.

"News" about there being a war on white, straight, Christian men are heavily discouraged because 99% of the they're unfounded conspiracy theories. If you're posting about such very inflammatory topics you'd better have ironclad sources (e.g. Reuters, AFP, Bloomberg...)


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2018)

idk if this is stupid but how about an informal debate thread/section where you just have chill 1 on 1 discussions about whatever political topic. The discussion ends whenever the participants feel like it and there are no "winners" unless you consider learning a win  Rather than force ppl to take a stance and adhere to it in the face of reason, this format should HOPEFULLY foster less hostility and more reflection, nuance and rationale

Thoughts? I for one have plenty i'd like to discuss but fear things getting personal


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 23, 2018)

Sage light said:


> What kind of threads are we allowed to post in this section?


It does not matter, there willl be an ad hominem battle after you posteed you thread.



Nello said:


> idk if this is stupid but how about an informal debate thread/section where you just have chill 1 on 1 discussions about whatever political topic. The discussion ends whenever the participants feel like it and there are no "winners" unless you consider learning a win  Rather than force ppl to take a stance and adhere to it in the face of reason, this format should HOPEFULLY foster less hostility and more reflection, nuance and rationale
> 
> Thoughts? I for one have plenty i'd like to discuss but fear things getting personal



We are down one mod. If the 2 people doing it are on the same political side it might work.


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> We are down one mod. If the 2 people doing it are on the same political side it might work.


I don't understand. Are you saying we need more mods if we're gonna create the proposed section? Why do you think so?

In theory it shouldn't require any modding at all because you can just leave if you think the discussion has turned sour. There's nothing personal at stake because we're not looking for a winner.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 23, 2018)

Nello said:


> idk if this is stupid but how about an informal debate thread/section where you just have chill 1 on 1 discussions about whatever political topic. The discussion ends whenever the participants feel like it and there are no "winners" unless you consider learning a win  Rather than force ppl to take a stance and adhere to it in the face of reason, this format should HOPEFULLY foster less hostility and more reflection, nuance and rationale
> 
> Thoughts? I for one have plenty i'd like to discuss but fear things getting personal



Nothing preventing you from making a thread like this in Perspectives.


----------



## Nello (Oct 23, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Nothing preventing you from making a thread like this in Perspectives.


Could you sticky it then?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 30, 2018)

I've got a q about the apu thread that got shut down @mr_shadow 

Huey came in saying it's unconfirmed so it was closed.

But I already said that in the op. At the bottom, "And even though it's making rounds online fox hasn't made an official announcement. So a little asterisk on this for now."

Is that not allowed for articles here? It felt like a thing the internet was talking about at the moment even though it wasn't confirmed, so I'm wondering what the lawbooks say for rumor mill news.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 30, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've got a q about the apu thread that got shut down @mr_shadow
> 
> Huey came in saying it's unconfirmed so it was closed.
> 
> ...



For news that are potentially very divisive (often race-, gender-, or religion-related) I prefer only confirmed news because I don't want people ripping each other to shreds over something that later turns out not to be true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 9, 2018)

The staff has decided to co-mod @Island for this section, just so y'all know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 10, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The staff has decided to co-mod @Island for this section, just so y'all know.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> The staff has decided to co-mod @Island for this section, just so y'all know.


I knew.


----------



## epyoncloud (Dec 11, 2018)

why dont you get seto kaiba to mod.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> why dont you get seto kaiba to mod.



Haven't seen him in like a year.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 11, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> why dont you get seto kaiba to mod.


Self identifies as arrrogant. Fuck him.

Also he is soft, he left because to many right wingers made him feel threatenned.



mr_shadow said:


> The staff has decided to co-mod @Island for this section, just so y'all know.


Let me guess his ideology...


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2018)

Should have modded @Chie TBH.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> why dont you get seto kaiba to mod.


He made a thread saying he was leaving and then he left months ago, pay attention before putting a name forward.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2018)

admin me


----------



## epyoncloud (Dec 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> He made a thread saying he was leaving and then he left months ago, pay attention before putting a name forward.



he gets the biggest dick and bigot award, so he still qualifies.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> he gets the biggest dick and bigot award, so he still qualifies.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 21, 2018)

I take offense to this. I'm a much bigger dick and bigot than Seto.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 21, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> he gets the biggest dick (...) award, so he still qualifies.



You have a ranked list how hung the members here are?

Creepy.


----------



## epyoncloud (Jan 7, 2019)

Megaharrison said:


> I take offense to this. I'm a much bigger dick and bigot than Seto.



I can't agree with this, unless it involves a discussion about middle east politics.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 9, 2019)

@mr_shadow @Island 

Thoughts on a Cafe banner contest?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 9, 2019)

A said:


> @mr_shadow @Island
> 
> Thoughts on a Cafe banner contest?


Sorted.


----------



## Island (Jan 9, 2019)

A said:


> @mr_shadow @Island
> 
> Thoughts on a Cafe banner contest?


Not really big on section banners tbh, but if the people want one, who am I to say no?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2019)

A said:


> @mr_shadow @Island
> 
> Thoughts on a Cafe banner contest?





Island said:


> Not really big on section banners tbh, but if the people want one, who am I to say no?



Same.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 10, 2019)

You just know every banner submitted will be a massive troll. We should totally do it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 10, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> You just know every banner submitted will be a massive troll. We should totally do it.


Can i make one by just using Imgflip?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 10, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Can i make one by just using Imgflip?


I think you can make one with whatever as long as it's not got nudes/swears etc on it.


----------



## Owl (Jan 18, 2019)

We should add the dumb rating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 19, 2019)

Owl said:


> We should add the dumb rating.


How would it make the Cafe different?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> How would it make the Cafe different?


Here we go with this question again.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Here we go with this question again.


Cafe.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Cafe.


Why did you movie my smiley to inside the sentence?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why did you movie my smiley to inside the sentence?


I wanted to steal it it but i had to make my own.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> I wanted to steal it it but i had to make my own.


Its nobody's, you can see it on a list of NF smileys


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 20, 2019)

@mr_shadow @Island

Cafe banner competition, let's do this. Multiple entries allowed. The Cafe is long overdue a banner.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

Nah


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 20, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> @mr_shadow @Island
> 
> Cafe banner competition, let's do this. Multiple entries allowed. The Cafe is long overdue a banner.



Urrrgh... tag me later this week. Or wait for @Island to respond.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 22, 2019)

Can we get "delusional" and "gaslighting" as cafe-specific ratings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 22, 2019)

I would personally add a triggered rating... Or maybe snowflake, just to stir the toxicity.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 23, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> I would personally add a triggered rating... Or maybe snowflake, just to stir the toxicity.


Snowflake is fine, PTSD people deserve more respect.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 23, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Snowflake is fine, PTSD people deserve more respect.


I am referencing SJWs being triggered, not PTSD sufferers.


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> @mr_shadow @Island
> 
> Cafe banner competition, let's do this. Multiple entries allowed. The Cafe is long overdue a banner.


We're most likely gonna do this. We just need to talk to the other mods about how they're run.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2019)

I didn't think you were actually gonna listen to my suggestion. Nice.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 29, 2019)

Make a list of well known and trustworthy sites so that people (mostly me basically) dont have to worry about wether the site im reading from is reputable or not


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 29, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Make a list of well known and trustworthy sites so that people (mostly me basically) dont have to worry about wether the site im reading from is reputable or not



That's something we've been thinking about. I might get to it over Chinese New Year (next week).


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2019)

It's been more than a year since the last offical Cafe debate (a list of all the debates can be found )

Best way to get that up and running again is a debate between the two Cafe section mods imo. C'mon boys! Put on a performance for us and have an official debate! This is your section after all, show us how it's done!




@mr_shadow @Island


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 12, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Make a list of well known and trustworthy sites so that people (mostly me basically) dont have to worry about wether the site im reading from is reputable or not



Done.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 12, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Done.


Good shit my dude. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 1, 2019)

Perhaps threads should require 2 separate sources? There has always been a problem with sources depending on political learning. It's why I generally try to post 2 sources in my threads at least so people can choose which site they trust.

I understand this can be a problem for local news, but if it is indicated that it is local in the thread title, it could work.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 1, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Perhaps threads should require 2 separate sources? There has always been a problem with sources depending on political learning. It's why I generally try to post 2 sources in my threads at least so people can choose which site they trust.
> 
> I understand this can be a problem for local news, but if it is indicated that it is local in the thread title, it could work.



I don't think it should be a base requirement since it would slow down posting, but OP should be able to produce a second source on request if challenged.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 1, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I don't think it should be a base requirement since it would slow down posting, but OP should be able to produce a second source on request if challenged.


Fair enough. Does the need to require a second source lie with mods, or can a user request it and mod enforce the poster to provide one?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 1, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Fair enough. Does the need to require a second source lie with mods, or can a user request it and mod enforce the poster to provide one?



Other users can request it, and then call the attention of the mods if OP doesn't comply.


----------



## Island (Mar 1, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Perhaps threads should require 2 separate sources? There has always been a problem with sources depending on political learning. It's why I generally try to post 2 sources in my threads at least so people can choose which site they trust.


It's an interesting solution. I think it might discourage people from posting news, though. I can't speak for anyone else, but the few times I share news is because I just finished reading the article. I don't think most people would want to read an article and then look up a second one.

I think the crux of the issue is sourcing, which makes me think we should take another look at the reputable sources list and then maybe give some incentive for people who consistently use reputable sources.

I dunno.



GRIMMM said:


> I understand this can be a problem for local news, but if it is indicated that it is local in the thread title, it could work.


I thought about prefixes like [Local] and [East Asia], for example, but tbh, I think prefixes are clunky and get in the way of the actual title.

It's part of the reason I don't like people listing news stories as "BREAKING: Blah Blah Blah".

That said, local stories posted here tend to be Florida Man-esque, though there _are _some instances of people using local news outlets for big name events. I think that's just some people not being familiar with good sourcing. Not sure what can be done about that.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 1, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Perhaps threads should require 2 separate sources? There has always been a problem with sources depending on political learning. It's why I generally try to post 2 sources in my threads at least so people can choose which site they trust.


So....

conspiricytheory.com _and_ undergroundtypewriternews.com?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 25, 2019)

I hope you guys don't crack down too much on thread worthiness. We have a lot of bullshit 'fun' sort of threads that aren't meant to be serious international news (masterblack posts a lot of that stuff). We have baity threads too that I don't even mind. I think I've seen one closed down before, but only one. So I hope you guys don't start moderating the worthiness of news too much outside of the really bizarre fake news outliers.

My two cents


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope you guys don't crack down too much on thread worthiness. We have a lot of bullshit 'fun' sort of threads that aren't meant to be serious international news (masterblack posts a lot of that stuff). We have baity threads too that I don't even mind. I think I've seen one closed down before, but only one. So I hope you guys don't start moderating the worthiness of news too much outside of the really bizarre fake news outliers.
> 
> My two cents


I try to mix it up a bit. Political talk 24/7 isnt fun for anyone in my opinion


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I hope you guys don't crack down too much on thread worthiness. We have a lot of bullshit 'fun' sort of threads that aren't meant to be serious international news (masterblack posts a lot of that stuff). We have baity threads too that I don't even mind. I think I've seen one closed down before, but only one. So I hope you guys don't start moderating the worthiness of news too much outside of the really bizarre fake news outliers.
> 
> My two cents


We typically don't close Florida Man-esque threads.

The only time I close threads based on "worthiness" is when the thread is clearly bait like "obscure mayor from obscure town makes extremist remark that no other source is talking about."


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconbits (Aug 1, 2019)

If you look at this closely you can tell they duplicate sources and intentionally grade some sources to the right just to make the graphic symmetrical.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2019)

@~Gesy~


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

For the source thread, please add the Associated Press and Reuters, they should be up there on the #1 listings.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 7, 2019)

Island's mod powers are going to his head and I demand an inquiry. He's deleted like one or two or fifty of my posts because he's too literal minded to understand whether I'm joking when I'm rolling down the street on a unicycle wearing a clown costume honking a horn. He's bullying me just because he knows he can beat me up irl.


----------



## Island (Aug 7, 2019)

Speaking of abusing my mod powers, I was thinking of a semi-annual purge of the Suggestion Box thread to keep it nice and organized.

Or alternatively, do something different with it since nobody posts here anyway. It's pretty far down on my to-do list, but it's on my radar nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 7, 2019)

Island you shouldn't just delete my posts because they're annoying. I forget what I said in the feminism thread, but please repost it here so everyone can see what you've done.


----------



## Island (Aug 7, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Island you shouldn't just delete my posts because they're annoying. I forget what I said in the feminism thread, but please repost it here so everyone can see what you've done.


It was something about the women of this forum atoning for their crimes against humanity. It was a meme response, so I shrugged and hit the delete button.

IIRC, somebody actually reported it, or else I don't think I would have even seen it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 7, 2019)

Island said:


> IIRC, somebody actually reported it, or else I don't think I would have even seen it.



Oh. I thought you were just doodling around. 

...in that case before someone reports it. 

But that's the last one. Otherwise I'm clean.


----------



## Island (Aug 7, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Oh. I thought you were just doodling around.
> 
> ...in that case before someone reports it.
> 
> But that's the last one. Otherwise I'm clean.


Since you insist, sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Oh. I thought you were just doodling around.
> 
> ...in that case before someone reports it.
> 
> But that's the last one. Otherwise I'm clean.



You don't know how to delete your posts?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> You don't know how to delete your posts?



If I delete my own post it's like an admission of guilt. 

If island deletes my post then it's just another thursday.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2019)

Maybe a question thread. 
Where people can pose questions of the legitimacy of sources or just seek knowledge from those who are more educated on certain topics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Aug 8, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Maybe a question thread.
> Where people can pose questions of the legitimacy of sources or just seek knowledge from those who are more educated on certain topics.


This is a good idea.

I was lurking other sections yesterday for ideas to steal. A bunch of them have Q&A threads, and I wasn't sure how to make something like that work here.

I'll have to iron out the details since I think a general Q&A thread would quickly degenerate into arguing if it isn't done right.

Meanwhile, we technically have a source list already, but it got a lukewarm reception and probably needs to be revisited at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Aug 11, 2019)

Guidelines:


> *Conspiracy theories are frowned upon.*This is not a platform to share conspiracy theories, so please don't post threads such as "Who really did 9/11?" and "Did the Holocaust actually happen?" You may discuss conspiracy theories and the events surrounding them in their historical or political contexts, but do not advocate for them here.



Epstein thread:


Island said:


> It's not a conspiracy theory if it might actually be true.



*Definition of conspiracy theory*


*: *a theory that explains an event or set of circumstances as the result of a secret plot by usually powerful conspirators

​
The claim that Epstein has been killed by Clinton/Trump/'others' in order to silence him, is a conspiracy theory.

The claim that Trump has colluded with Russia to win the election, is a conspiracy theory.


If you're not going to treat all conspiracy theories equally, it should say so in the guidelines. And if you wanna redefine what conspiracy theory means, it should be mentioned in the guidelines as well.


----------



## Island (Aug 11, 2019)

You’re right. I misspoke. What I should have said is that I’ll allow that discussion on the basis that it’s a developing story. If 9/11 happened yesterday, it would be okay to speculate.

I’ll come back later with a more robust explanation, but I don’t consider the collusion stuff to be a conspiracy theory. The two examples I gave were Holocaust denialism and 9/11 trutherism. I figured that would have been enough to give an idea of what we mean, but yeah, since it isn’t, I’ll reply later with some clarifications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 11, 2019)

Just spitballing here, but I think you need to be extra careful questioning the accepted narrative on* tragedies* because it might open up wounds for people who lost relatives or friends.

E.g. "is the Earth flat?" is stupid but harmless, whereas "did the Jews fake the Holocaust so they could occupy Palestine?" is offensive to any Jewish posters we might have (and to people who generally oppose genocide). You'd need some very spectacular evidence if you're going to re-open that case, and if such evidence existed it would be covered by mainstream media and not by Youtube videos.


----------



## Island (Aug 11, 2019)

Okay, I have a couple minutes.

The rule exists to stop people from spamming threads with assertions about Sandy Hook being a government conspiracy or the Moon landing being fake.

That was the extent of our thinking when the rule was written.

If people want to speculate on a developing story, that's cool. If they want to present alternative viewpoints supported by expert/academic opinion, that's cool too. What isn't cool is flooding the section with fringe theories that have zero academic or expert support.

Our goal is to foster healthy discussion of academics and current events, and we believe the section is better off if sign-up trolls couldn't spam the Perspectives section with fringe theories.

I'm sure we could come up with an elaborate definition of what a conspiracy theory is, but that's neither something we want to do nor think is necessary. If somebody posts something that crosses the line, we'll tell them to knock it off, and that'll likely be the end of that. I don't think we need paragraphs explaining what a conspiracy theory is when the situation only comes up once every few months. In the 9 months I've been modding the section, for example, I only recall the situation coming up 3 times, twice by the same user.

There are undoubtedly situations that blur the line between being a conspiracy theory and not being a conspiracy. You mentioned collusion, and my response to that would be that if it's getting significant academic and expert attention, it's not a conspiracy theory in the tinfoil hat sense that most people use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 21, 2019)

This is another new guidelines question.

I remember nep nep got a thread ban a week ago or something because he was saying bigoted or transphobic things. I didn't see his post and don't know what he said, but I just posted (and then deleted) a lol about facial recognition software misgendering people's preferred gender identity in another thread. I didn't say anything, but I had a lol face under the quote. 

Is all that stuff pretty much off limits?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 21, 2019)

I see you there shadow, just waiting for island to answer instead of doing the work yourself 

In my defense transgenderism seems to be more about gender identity than sex. That's why it's copasetic to laugh about the presidential candidate who said he wanted transgender women to be able to have abortions. And the facial recognition cameras were identifying sex, not gender, ie "an early 30s male".

So to me it seemed absurd enough that it would be okay to lol at.

But I wanted to ask in case that's borderline.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> This is another new guidelines question.
> 
> I remember nep nep got a thread ban a week ago or something because he was saying bigoted or transphobic things. I didn't see his post and don't know what he said, but I just posted (and then deleted) a lol about facial recognition software misgendering people's preferred gender identity in another thread. I didn't say anything, but I had a lol face under the quote.
> 
> Is all that stuff pretty much off limits?



IMO it matters if it's mean-spirited or not. This doesn't seem to be.


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

Imo, we should be allowed to hold a vote of confidence in the moderators(section mods) on a quarterly basis.

There should also be a balance of mods holding opposing views(left or right), instead of one sided mods.

Also shadow you never responded to a question I asked about posting an article.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 21, 2019)

^I think shadow's more conservative than he lets on, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Imo, we should be allowed to hold a vote of confidence in the moderators(section mods) on a quarterly basis.
> 
> There should also be a balance of mods holding opposing views(left or right), instead of one sided mods.
> 
> Also shadow you never responded to a question I asked about posting an article.



Do you think that distinction quota should only be left right or alongside all other opinion differences?

I.e. should we require a radfem mod for example?


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 21, 2019)

Though if we are honestly debating modding quotas, for what it is worth minority, LGBTQ and female representation might not be the worst idea.

That said, I am very okay with the modding and each modding change goes along with months of bitching and moaning, so I'd like to keep the peace so to speak.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 21, 2019)

We should have mod ridealongs where uppity posters can tag along with cafe moderating duties for a day to see what the job's really like.


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Imo, we should be allowed to hold a vote of confidence in the moderators(section mods) on a quarterly basis.
> 
> There should also be a balance of mods holding opposing views(left or right), instead of one sided mods.


If you have complaints about our moderation, make an SCR thread. This isn't the place for passive-aggressive "suggestions" about how you don't like us.


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> We should have mod ridealongs where uppity posters can tag along with cafe moderating duties for a day to see what the job's really like.


As fun as this would be, modding is a bit more than banning people. There's a lot of personal information in the staff section and people's usernotes.

And naturally, some days are more exciting than others. I deleted one or two posts yesterday but there was a night last week where I had do delete 30+ posts from a single thread.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah, no. The current mods are fair and balanced. For a long time the cafe was ran by far-right nutjobs and the centre and left had to suck it up. The right-wing posters can do the same now.


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

Island said:


> If you have complaints about our moderation, make an SCR thread. This isn't the place for passive-aggressive "suggestions" about how you don't like us.



I never said I don't like you, even if we've had problems in the past, and I may heavily disagree, but I still think you were doing your job. 

Anyway, I was offering suggesting to add some democracy to the section. And possibly create a balance between the moderators. 

Btw, what's an SCR?


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Yeah, no. *The current mods are fair and balanced. *For a long time the cafe was ran by far-right nutjobs and the centre and left had to suck it up. *The right-wing posters can do the same now.*



The two statements and what's in between don't line up. After saying all this he'll still claim he's a conservative


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Btw, what's an SCR?


There's a section called the  where members can make threads that are only visible to them and the forum staff.



dergeist said:


> The two statements and what's in between don't line up.


Like I said, if you have a specific issue with our moderation, make an SCR thread. You're more than welcome to complain about us being biased/unfair, but if you're going to do that, it should be in private and with plenty of evidence to back it up.


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

Island said:


> There's a section called the  where members can make threads that are only visible to them and the forum staff.



Thanks.




> Like I said, if you have a specific issue with our moderation, make an SCR thread. You're more than welcome to complain about us being biased/unfair, but if you're going to do that, it should be in private and with plenty of evidence to back it up.



That wasn't directed to you, but at the claimant of fair mods. He went onto implying that the mods are unfair and the right should suck it up now(tables turned).


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> He went onto implying that the mods are unfair





GRIMMM said:


> The current mods are fair


???


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 21, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Yeah, no. The current mods are fair and balanced. For a long time the cafe was ran by far-right nutjobs and the centre and left had to suck it up. The right-wing posters can do the same now.



Your new set and usertitle looks good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> That wasn't directed to you, but at the claimant of fair mods. *He went onto implying that the mods are unfair and the right should suck it up.*


Nope, but nice try. 

I'm implying just because there are no current right-wing mods doesn't mean the cafe isn't balanced.


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Nope, but nice try.
> 
> I'm implying just because there are no current right-wing mods doesn't mean the cafe isn't balanced.



No you weren't, come off it. Well it's not balanced by default if you make such a claim.



Island said:


> ???



You lost the inbetween and it's implications. He starts with a statement of fair mods. Then says right wing mods were unfair the left and centre had to accept it. The right can do the same now(ie suck it up and accept the unfair mods). In otherwords he negated the initial claim, with the inbetween and the last sentence.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> No you weren't, come off it. Well it's not balanced by default if you make such a claim.
> 
> You lost the inbetween and it's implications. He starts with a statement of fair mods. Then says right wing mods were unfair the left and centre had to accept it. The right can do the same now(ie suck it up and accept the ubfair mods). In otherwords he negated the initial claim, with the inbetween and the last sentence.


Bruh, stop telling me what I said and implied.


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Bruh, stop telling me what I said and implied.



I'm not! You said it and it's implied whether you intended it or not. I can't change that for you. Anyway, I'll drop it as I'm sure we're moving off of suggestions.


----------



## Island (Aug 21, 2019)

dergeist said:


> You lost the inbetween and it's implications. He starts with a statement of fair mods. Then says right wing mods were unfair the left and centre had to accept it. The right can do the same now(ie suck it up and accept the ubfair mods). In otherwords he negated the initial claim, with the inbetween and the last sentence.


You're arguing just to argue, and this isn't the place for that.

This thread is here so that people can make suggestions and ask questions about the section, not pick fights with random people over their syntax.


----------



## dergeist (Aug 21, 2019)

Island said:


> You're arguing just to argue, and this isn't the place for that.
> 
> This thread is here so that people can make suggestions and ask questions about the section, not pick fights with random people over their syntax.



You just missed my post, it's the one above. I have no interest of hijacking the thread.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 22, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Though if we are honestly debating modding quotas, for what it is worth minority, LGBTQ and female representation might not be the worst idea.



Do we actually have any female regulars, though? 

@Normality requested her account deleted, and we haven't seen @Amanda in like two years. @Kitsune doesn't count because she's already staff.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 22, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Though if we are honestly debating modding quotas, for what it is worth minority, LGBTQ and female representation might not be the worst idea.





mr_shadow said:


> Do we actually have any female regulars, though?
> 
> @Normality requested her account deleted, and we haven't seen @Amanda in like two years. @Kitsune doesn't count because she's already staff.



I'll be honest, it's not super easy to be a female poster in the Cafe. You really have to endure a lot of especially toxic opinions about gender. I generally don't mind enduring it but it's not the most fun. That said, I think it's important that everyone gets to discuss things openly (as long as it's civil). I'll try to be more involved.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 22, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I'll be honest, it's not super easy to be a female poster in the Cafe. You really have to endure a lot of especially toxic opinions about gender. I generally don't mind enduring it but it's not the most fun. That said, I think it's important that everyone gets to discuss things openly (as long as it's civil). I'll try to be more involved.



Don't hesitate to report anything that makes you uncomfortable. 

Misogyny and sexism is against the rules, but it might not get reported as much as it should since most of us are dudes and don't feel personally targeted by it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Though if we are honestly debating modding quotas, for what it is worth minority, LGBTQ and female representation might not be the worst idea.
> 
> That said, I am very okay with the modding and each modding change goes along with months of bitching and moaning, so I'd like to keep the peace so to speak.


Let's get some right wing Cafe mods while we are at it. Larger segment of the population.



Kitsune said:


> I'll be honest, it's not super easy to be a female poster in the Cafe. You really have to endure a lot of especially toxic opinions about gender. I generally don't mind enduring it but it's not the most fun. That said, I think it's important that everyone gets to discuss things openly (as long as it's civil). I'll try to be more involved.



Toxic opinions about males or females?


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 22, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Let's get some right wing Cafe mods while we are at it. Larger segment of the population.



Who do you have in mind? @Chie?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Who do you have in mind? @Chie?


Ask someone else from team wrongthink.

I would take a right wing t shirt with slogans on it.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 22, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Who do you have in mind? @Chie?


If push came to shove and we required a right-wing mod, I think it would have to be @reiatsuflow.


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 22, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> If push came to shove and we required a right-wing mod, I think it would have to be @reiatsuflow.



I can definitely see him turn down that position rather than admit being center right tbh


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 22, 2019)

Grimmm could work as a conservative mod too. 

@Masterblack06 what's your deal, or are you mod for another section? Because I've never seen you lay down the law in the cafe.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 22, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Grimmm could work as a conservative mod too.
> 
> @Masterblack06 what's your deal, or are you mod for another section? Because I've never seen you lay down the law in the cafe.


I mod the obd fampai. I wouldnt want to overstep my boundaries and mess with what the mods have going on here


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 22, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> I mod the obd fampai. I wouldnt want to overstep my boundaries and mess with what the mods have going on here


Must be difficult having to manage the children in the kindergarten over there. You're doing God's work.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 22, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Must be difficult having to manage the children in the kindergarten over there. You're doing God's work.


Not really everyone is pretty well behaved for the most part


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 22, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Not really everyone is pretty well behaved for the most part


Ah, so they only act like that when they're invading another section. That's good to know.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 22, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> ^I think shadow's more conservative than he lets on, for whatever that's worth.



I'm not even sure what the definition of "conservative" is.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 22, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm not even sure what the definition of "conservative" is.



Your vibe is more conservative than liberal.

Like when you talk about how you disagree with some of china's policies but accept them as growing pains for the country, or how you're careful about the ways you express yourself because you acknowledge limitations and discipline yourself, that's a measured outlook, that feels more conservative than liberal. That was one of the tip offs about obama being more of a center or even center right candidate outside of a few choice policies.

I keep psychological dossiers on all the mods (former and active) and you generally behave in practical, measured, self-restrictive ways. Combined with your admiration for chinese and japanese cultures, this suggests you're more conservative than you let on.

Here's my test for whether you lean more conservative or liberal: would you rather deal with a stepford wives suburb or a spahn ranch charles manson commune? And don't think about it too hard or it won't make sense.


----------



## Island (Aug 22, 2019)

Who do you guys have in mind and what would they do differently?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> If push came to shove and we required a right-wing mod, I think it would have to be @reiatsuflow.


I don't hate him based on what i saw but it's hard to pay attention.



Island said:


> Who do you guys have in mind and what would they do differently?


I guess hate speech rules could not be overturned...

Might as well scream : This section is for progressives!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 22, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm not even sure what the definition of "conservative" is.


Whatever Donald Trump says it is today.  Obviously.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Whatever Donald Trump says it is today.  Obviously.


He can be pressured...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 22, 2019)

Island said:


> Who do you guys have in mind and what would they do differently?



I think it's mostly tongue in cheek.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

Island said:


> Who do you guys have in mind and what would they do differently?


I would select mods from people who never put anyone on ignore unless they were ignored first.

If traffic is booming, mods get thrown away like used condoms after six months so they understand they are not important.


----------



## Island (Aug 22, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> I would select mods from people who never put anyone on ignore unless they were ignored first.


We have no way of knowing what people's ignore lists look like.



Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> If traffic is booming, mods get thrown away like used condoms after six months so they understand they are not important.


I see.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 22, 2019)

Island said:


> We have no way of knowing what people's ignore lists look like.
> 
> I see.


Mines is empty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 22, 2019)

My forum accomplishments,

1. never put anyone on ignore 

2. never negged anyone

3. voted against the iraq war


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

Island said:


> I see.


I wish i could post a gif...

Unless you are a female, in that case i don't.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 22, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> My forum accomplishments,
> 
> 1. never put anyone on ignore
> 
> ...


Were you in the Conngress or the Senate?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> If push came to shove and we required a right-wing mod, I think it would have to be @reiatsuflow.


No.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> No.



Mider's correct, I'm not right wing.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 23, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Mider's correct, I'm not right wing.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 24, 2019)

I never understand anything that Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard says.


----------



## Island (Aug 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I never understand anything that Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard says.


Neither do I, tbh.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 24, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I never understand anything that Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard says.


If you ever manage to decrypt it, please share with the forum.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I never understand anything that Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard says.


Strong disagree.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 25, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Though if we are honestly debating modding quotas, for what it is worth minority, LGBTQ and female representation might not be the worst idea.
> 
> That said, I am very okay with the modding and each modding change goes along with months of bitching and moaning, so I'd like to keep the peace so to speak.


No get the fuck out of here with that shit.  That's discrimination.  Promoting some based off their race or gender or what have you.  There is female mod,  one global of last thought. 


We should base it off merit,  nothing else..  Otherwise its flawed. 

Hellnibgot q ban form a female bleach section mod because I told @Fiona she need a gun for protection against rape.... And yes I complained. 


mr_shadow said:


> Do we actually have any female regulars, though?
> 
> @Normality requested her account deleted, and we haven't seen @Amanda in like two years. @Kitsune doesn't count because she's already staff.


That's that bitches name... Normality. 


mr_shadow said:


> Who do you have in mind? @Chie?


Honestly if I had the time I would throw my name in,  I quite unbiased actually and would be lax on the rules,  you'd have to be a complete ass like attacking Xiammes for me to actually throw down the hammer.... Rip. We didn't agree but I don't hold that against no one.  


I'd see myself as a 'hol' up' kinda guy.  Like... Wait,  does that need to be censored,  person be banned,  etc. 


I don't want to be a mod,  I barely have time to post.  Now back in the Battledome heyday... HELL YEA,  I would've have banned every ITACHI LOVING QUEER ON SIGHT.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 25, 2019)

And queer is politically  as far as I know lgbtq(ueer)


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 25, 2019)

@Mider T

Did you ask about my finances,  money management.


I own my land and house and one vehicle.  Still building up,  need two more vehicles in my name.  I can live off 15-30k a year.  15k is a bad year but doesn't count odd jobs for money here and there but 30k is full time and I'm rich more or less. 

What fucks people up is bills and subscriptions,.  Though I'm grabfathered in on my hotspot,  so I have actual unlimited high-speed Internet from att and cost $10/month,  satellite TV bill(direct TV)  is like $30/month,  light bill is about 150/month and water is $12.50(month..  Set rate cause I'm home owner)

I have a trailer,  but turning it into a house,  just the frame and some exterior is original. 

One place I worked at I was able to get truckloada of wood a day for free,  it saved them money,  so I sold allot and used a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 25, 2019)

I can pay all my bills in one check.  Though I went and got a curved TV on finance but overall still rather cheap.


----------



## Island (Aug 25, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> I went and got a curved TV


Curved TVs are a scam, FYI.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 26, 2019)

Island said:


> Curved TVs are a scam, FYI.


How so?  Looks the best to me.


----------



## Island (Aug 26, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> How so?  Looks the best to me.


Curved TVs are supposed to be more immersive by "surrounding" the viewer with TV screen, but that's only the case if the view is sitting inches from their screen.

An equivalent flatscreen is a few hundred dollars more, so you're basically just throwing away money.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 26, 2019)

I take it movie theater screens are slightly curved?


----------



## dergeist (Aug 27, 2019)

Island said:


> Curved TVs are a scam, FYI.



Curved screens in general are trash, evem the ones on my phones. It's a nightmare trying to highlight words on the curve.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 29, 2019)

Island said:


> Curved TVs are supposed to be more immersive by "surrounding" the viewer with TV screen, but that's only the case if the view is sitting inches from their screen.
> 
> An equivalent flatscreen is a few hundred dollars more, so you're basically just throwing away money.


shit i was in sams club, saw a curved tv across the warehouse...yall just get me what ever you think i need..im going to go check something out. My and my little brother sat there for a hour and a half just watching that beautiful bitch.


y if it had a huge curvature but i haven't seen one to such a degree. and i sit probably about 4-5 ft on average from it.

and it replaced my plasma that i have had for years.


and trying to find a 12inch tv with hdmi port so i can play my fps' properly.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> shit i was in sams club, saw a curved tv across the warehouse...yall just get me what ever you think i need..im going to go check something out. My and my little brother sat there for a hour and a half just watching that beautiful bitch.
> 
> 
> y if it had a huge curvature but i haven't seen one to such a degree. and i sit probably about 4-5 ft on average from it.
> ...


My little brother and I*


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> My little brother and I*


yea, we live with each other and our money is the same.  hell we have to use this one account cause we will be banned...done asked back in the battledome days cause sometimes we would disagree, not many times but some. we had a hell of time when we went to the darkside.

works out well, we do alright and haven't married a woman(not the same woman) yet. though between taxes, and washing dishes...i am kinda looking for a good one. One i mess with somewhat is completely stupid...no not somewhat she is retarded.


one day the cashier ,"Oh yall room mates"....look of shock ..."Brothers, were not queer"


----------



## Itachі (Aug 30, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> yea, we live with each other and our money is the same.  hell we have to use this one account cause we will be banned...done asked back in the battledome days cause sometimes we would disagree, not many times but some. we had a hell of time when we went to the darkside.
> 
> works out well, we do alright and haven't married a woman(not the same woman) yet. though between taxes, and washing dishes...i am kinda looking for a good one. One i mess with somewhat is completely stupid...no not somewhat she is retarded.
> 
> ...



u fuckin wot


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 2, 2019)

OK...

So anyway, I had a suggesting, or rather a request: Allow "News Analyses" articles in the Cafe. It's been common practice for over a decade and only recently changed, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Island (Sep 2, 2019)

Son of Goku said:


> OK...
> 
> So anyway, I had a suggesting, or rather a request: Allow "News Analyses" articles in the Cafe. It's been common practice for over a decade and only recently changed, for no apparent reason.


We’ve never allowed analyses or opinion pieces in the main section. Even before I started modding, they weren’t allowed. It’s just that actually enforcing this has been historically shaky.

As for the suggestion itself, this likely won’t happen unless someone gives us a compelling reason. Factual reporting only in the main section is a good rule to have for a news section. I don’t see a reason to change this personally.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 3, 2019)

Island said:


> We’ve never allowed analyses or opinion pieces in the main section. Even before I started modding, they weren’t allowed. It’s just that actually enforcing this has been historically shaky.


They weren't allowed? I contest that. It always appeared that previous mods, including Shadow, never made an actual distinction between pure news articles and 'in-depth news' articles or 'news analyses' (same thing). They all counted as "news". Only op-eds were weeded out.


> As for the suggestion itself, this likely won’t happen unless someone gives us a compelling reason. Factual reporting only in the main section is a good rule to have for a news section. I don’t see a reason to change this personally.



I'm ok with that. Keep the OPs in the Cafe factual, meaning no op-eds. In-depth news articles are factual. They simply go beyond just reporting the facts, by analyzing, qualifying and providing background info. Which is an added bonus. It's 'news+'.

My compelling reason for keeping in in-depth news analyses in the cafe: Let's not try to fix something that ain't broken. It doesn't improve the cafe. On the contrary, it only dumbs it down and it limits the pool of articles that can be posted for no reason that makes sense.


----------



## Island (Sep 3, 2019)

Son of Goku said:


> They weren't allowed? I contest that. It always appeared that previous mods, including Shadow, never made an actual distinction between pure news articles and 'in-depth news' articles or 'news analyses' (same thing). They all counted as "news". Only op-eds were weeded out.


I guess you'd have to ask @mr_shadow about what it used to be like.



Son of Goku said:


> My compelling reason for keeping in in-depth news analyses in the cafe: Let's not try to fix something that ain't broken. It doesn't improve the cafe. On the contrary, it only dumbs it down and it limits the pool of articles that can be posted for no reason that makes sense.


You can still post non-news in the Perspectives section.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 3, 2019)

Island said:


> You can still post non-news in the Perspectives section.



And that's fine. But in-depth news analysis is not 'non-news'. It's 'news+'.


----------



## Island (Sep 3, 2019)

Son of Goku said:


> And that's fine. But in-depth news analysis is not 'non-news'. It's 'news+'.


We'll have to agree to disagree.

This boils down to wanting a clear distinction between factual reporting and people's opinions. The way we currently do things, i.e., factual reporting in one section and analysies/opinions in another, is great for that.

It's also more than some communities have. Some (such as r/news and its almost 20 million members) don't allow _any _opinion pieces/analyses whatsoever.

We think "you can post analyses/opinions, but they have to be in the subsection" is a fair compromise from totally disallowing this type of content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 5, 2019)

I think the unsaid (?) issue is Perspectives doesn't get as many clicks as the main cafe, so if you want more feedback you're trying to dress the article up and post it in the main section.


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think the unsaid (?) issue is Perspectives doesn't get as many clicks as the main cafe, so if you want more feedback you're trying to dress the article up and post it in the main section.



But some more noteworthy threads attract a lot of traffic. Like Everything PeacefullVillageSenju.

So it might just be that a lot of perspective threads are either boring or so technical that it is hard to casually contribute and nothing about the section itself.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think the unsaid (?) issue is Perspectives doesn't get as many clicks as the main cafe, so if you want more feedback you're trying to dress the article up and post it in the main section.


Yeah, I said it.

(Don't know about the dressing up part though)


----------



## Zenith (Sep 12, 2019)

Quickly went through the "sources trustworthiness" thread and was immediately shocked at how retarded the list was. What is the criteria for trustworthiness? How are The Economist, Reuters and Bloomberg below all those other garbage papers? And why no Financial Times?



> The SRNMT *is a poll of some 2000 Americans on how much they trust/distrust various outlets*. I did not make this ranking myself (or Fox News wouldn't be higher than The Economist), but it gives a "scientific" idea of which outlets are considered trustworthy by the American public.



Wow... I'm speechless


----------



## Island (Sep 12, 2019)

Zenith said:


> Quickly went through the "sources trustworthiness" thread and was immediately shocked at how retarded the list was. What is the criteria for trustworthiness? How are The Economist, Reuters and Bloomberg below all those other garbage papers? And why no Financial Times?


Redoing sources is on the to-do list.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 13, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think the unsaid (?) issue is Perspectives doesn't get as many clicks as the main cafe, so if you want more feedback you're trying to dress the article up and post it in the main section.


The hate jizz just gets ejaculated to fast.

Pretty much we would need different users and that won't happen.


----------



## Island (Sep 13, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> The hate jizz just gets ejaculated to fast.
> 
> Pretty much we would need different users and that won't happen.


Be the change you want to see in the world.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 13, 2019)

Island said:


> Be the change you want to see in the world.


I already am, i don't attack first and i don't ad hominem first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenith (Sep 25, 2019)

We need a moderator ignore function. As a computer programmer I know it's not hard at all to implement, one just needs privileged access to implement it, so I'm really looking at Admin staff here.

I can't stand Dragon D. Luffy's exaggeration and flat out lies. Same goes for mr. shadows' shilling of China. Island is also insufferable but his arguments are at least solid (even if I disagree with them).

Can we have it please?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenith said:


> We need a moderator ignore function. As a computer programmer I know it's not hard at all to implement, one just needs privileged access to implement it, so I'm really looking at Admin staff here.
> 
> I can't stand Dragon D. Luffy's exaggeration and flat out lies. Same goes for mr. shadows' shilling of China. Island is also insufferable but his arguments are at least solid (even if disagree with them).
> 
> Can we have it please?



You'd have to ask @Mbxx. 

I doubt it, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zenith (Sep 25, 2019)

Why doubt it? Admins have privileged access so it's not a matter of how but a matter of willingness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenith said:


> Why doubt it? Admins have privileged access so it's not a matter of how but a matter of willingness.


"Privileged" access can vary quite a bit.

There are a whole lot of different permissions for Admins (user editing, node editing, emoticon editing, skin editing, etc).  Altering the way that ignore works would need either forum editing permissions (which only Mbxx has), or access to the server itself to change the add-ins and hard-coded functionality (which only Mbxx has).

So basically only Mbxx could do this request, if you want it to work that way you'll need to talk to him.  Either make a Q+C thread, suggestions thread, or a support ticket and see what he says (if he says).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Sep 25, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> You'd have to ask @Mbxx.
> 
> I doubt it, though.



What is a "moderator ignore" function ? I understand your issue, on the other hand, its a a diverse forum (like in real world).


----------



## Zenith (Sep 25, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> What is a "moderator ignore" function ?



An ignore function that allows regular users to ignore moderators (and vice versa). As it currently stands, it can't be done.


----------



## JFF (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenith said:


> An ignore function that allows regular users to ignore moderators (and vice versa). As it currently stands, it can't be done.



Why you want to ignore @mr_shadow ?


----------



## Zenith (Sep 25, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Why you want to ignore @mr_shadow ?



Why not in the first place? I have other regular users on ignore too so why not moderators? 

To answer your question: they are negatively affecting my experience on the forum (I used they because the other ones are also insufferable: Dragon D. Luffy, Island and Shadow).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenith said:


> Why not in the first place? I have other regular users on ignore too so why not moderators?


Because sometimes moderators are saying things that are part of their job?  

I mean, I guess I don't really care as long as you're okay with the follow-up of "you ignored my warning so now you're banned and since you're ignoring me I guess we can't work this out in a court thread, so see you in a few days."


----------



## Zenith (Sep 25, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Why you want to ignore @mr_shadow ?



Here is just the most recent (and egregious) example of what I mean by "insufferable" and "negatively affecting my forum experience":

Random user says



Garcher said:


> little reminder that there's a mod on NF who generally supports the rise of this regime



Shadow replies



mr_shadow said:


> My position is that:
> 
> * People don't choose which country they're born in.
> 
> ...



Dragon Luffy hemorrhages yet another exaggeration/lie



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean there are a lot people here who support USA so it evens out.



/ fin



WorkingMoogle said:


> Because sometimes moderators are saying things that are part of their job?
> 
> I mean, I guess I don't really care as long as you're okay with the follow-up of "you ignored my warning so now you're banned and since you're ignoring me I guess we can't work this out in a court thread, so see you in a few days."



I got banned/sealed just recently and didn't bother appealing to any of them because it's a waste of time and the appeal mechanism is a travesty so spare me the sermon.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenith said:


> Here is just the most recent (and egregious) example of what I mean by "insufferable" and "negatively affecting my forum experience":
> 
> Random user says
> 
> ...


Maaan this is your reasoning?

I thought it would be something of substance, like his map autism.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 25, 2019)

@Zenith

The problem is likely that the software won't be able to distinguish between when I'm just shilling for dictators and when I'm actually saying something moderation-related that you need to hear.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 25, 2019)

There are some forums that let moderators turn on and off their "I'm speaking as a moderator now" voice.  I can see the advantage of it being implemented here, but I assume we'd need a plug-in for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenith said:


> Here is just the most recent (and egregious) example of what I mean by "insufferable" and "negatively affecting my forum experience":
> 
> Random user says
> 
> ...



Well, its not really "a big issue" i think -- at least what you write. And from I know there is not a feature like this. If there is, I can take a look. But in generally, if you have a problem with a mod, report it. Ticket System is open for everyone and everything will be answered.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 1, 2019)

@Island @mr_shadow

Could one of you create a brexit mega-thread? With the upcoming deadline and potential political drama, I think it would be better focussed all in one place for this ongoing saga. It could very well be the final season.

@dergeist @Nemesis @Sherlōck 

What you guys think?


----------



## dergeist (Oct 1, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> @Island @mr_shadow
> 
> Could one of you create a brexit mega-thread? With the upcoming deadline and potential political drama, I think it would be better focussed all in one place for this ongoing saga. It could very well be the final season.
> 
> ...


I second the suggestion.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 1, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> @Island @mr_shadow
> 
> Could one of you create a brexit mega-thread? With the upcoming deadline and potential political drama, I think it would be better focussed all in one place for this ongoing saga. It could very well be the final season.
> 
> ...



If there's a majority for it I can do it when I get home, sure.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm not against the idea.  I'm just wondering if we're to far into the endgame for it.

Then again this part is only phase 1 still.  The second phase happens afterwards so yeah should be a decent idea.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'm not against the idea.  I'm just wondering if we're to far into the endgame for it.
> 
> Then again this part is only phase 1 still.  The second phase happens afterwards so yeah should be a decent idea.


Too*


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 1, 2019)

dergeist said:


> I second the suggestion.





mr_shadow said:


> If there's a majority for it I can do it when I get home, sure.





Nemesis said:


> I'm not against the idea.  I'm just wondering if we're to far into the endgame for it.
> 
> Then again this part is only phase 1 still.  The second phase happens afterwards so yeah should be a decent idea.


We could start the thread with this BBC timeline as the OP.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-32810887

Then kick the first post off with this article, If @mr_shadow is in agreement?

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...o-the-eu-accept-my-brexit-deal-or-its-no-deal


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 2, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> @Island @mr_shadow
> 
> Could one of you create a brexit mega-thread? With the upcoming deadline and potential political drama, I think it would be better focussed all in one place for this ongoing saga. It could very well be the final season.
> 
> ...



Thread is up (and stickied).


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 3, 2019)

make me admin


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 4, 2019)

If island's going to take over for shadow full time (like any good thriller, I can't tell if shadow's training a partner or a replacement) then we could use megaharrison to balance island out. If mega's going to stick around long enough for that.

Unless snowless is also now a cafe mod. I saw him/her tagged in that shooting thread along with shadow and island when things got out of hand.


----------



## Island (Oct 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> If island's going to take over for shadow full time (like any good thriller, I can't tell if shadow's training a partner or a replacement) then we could use megaharrison to balance island out. If mega's going to stick around long enough for that.


That's a hard pass.

We're not re-modding a guy whose post we had to edit for referring to Chinese people as chinks.



reiatsuflow said:


> Unless snowless is also now a cafe mod. I saw him/her tagged in that shooting thread along with shadow and island when things got out of hand.


Snowless doesn't have powers here.

Our theoretical third section mod is Kitsune, but being a global mod, she's usually busy with the rest of the forum and isn't much of a regular anymore.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 4, 2019)

Island said:


> Our theoretical third section mod is Kitsune, but being a global mod, she's usually busy with the rest of the forum and isn't much of a regular anymore.



We've got like one or two female regulars left in the cafe


----------



## Island (Oct 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> We've got like one or two female regulars left in the cafe


It's not hard to imagine why.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> If island's going to take over for shadow full time (like any good thriller, I can't tell if shadow's training a partner or a replacement) then we could use megaharrison to balance island out.


Wew, lol no.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 4, 2019)

Well mod pairs should still follow movie formula and be dramatically or hilariously mismatched. Island and shadow seem too similar in their modding. Diversity is our strength, remember.


----------



## Island (Oct 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well mod pairs should still follow movie formula and be dramatically or hilariously mismatched. Island and shadow seem too similar in their modding. Diversity is our strength, remember.


This is the first time somebody's ever complained about consistent section modding.


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2019)

Speaking of consistency...

Following @Island 's suggestion and copy pasting this from 



> mr_shadow said:
> 
> 
> > @Son of Goku
> ...


----------



## Island (Oct 4, 2019)

Son of Goku said:


> [...]


We're unlikely to change the rule about no analyses in the main section. If you want to post them, put them in the Perspectives section.

As for feature articles, I'll bring it up in the staff thread and we'll figure something out.

I don't see anything wrong with reasonably objective feature articles for the reasons @mr_shadow described in his response to you, but at the same time, we're not going to let people post whatever they want and claim that they're posting sufficiently objective feature articles.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 4, 2019)

If we have two spots open up at once I have a rec:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son of Goku (Oct 4, 2019)

Island said:


> We're unlikely to change the rule about no analyses in the main section. If you want to post them, put them in the Perspectives section.


Unfortunately it's not always easy to distinguish between what's an analyses and what isn't. That Warren article wasn't really analysing more than it was reporting news over a period of time.


> As for feature articles, I'll bring it up in the staff thread and we'll figure something out.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with reasonably objective feature articles for the reasons @mr_shadow described in his response to you, but at the same time, we're not going to let people post whatever they want and claim that they're posting sufficiently objective feature articles.


You did find something wrong with his article though, at least at first.
Which is the crux of the matter: Inconsistency. Moving goalposts. Like, I do find the Warren article that I posted "reasonable objective", so it feels like I'm going to have to 'throw the dice' and risk that it gets moved again whenever I post something that is "objective" and "reporting news", but is more than a short plain news article. There was no dice throwing with the old rule, hence why it caused less problems.


----------



## Island (Oct 4, 2019)

Son of Goku said:


> *Unfortunately it's not always easy to distinguish between what's an analyses and what isn't.* That Warren article wasn't really analysing more than it was reporting news over a period of time.


That's part of our job as section mods.



Son of Goku said:


> You did find something wrong with his article though, at least at first.


Personally, I'd err on the side of caution and move it to the Perspectives section, but if mr_shadow thinks it's reasonably objective, I trust his judgment.



Son of Goku said:


> Which is the crux of the matter: Inconsistency. Moving goalposts. Like, I do find the Warren article that I posted "reasonable objective", so it feels like I'm going to have to 'throw the dice' and risk that it gets moved again whenever I post something that is "objective" and "reporting news", but is more than a short plain news article. There was no dice throwing with the old rule, hence why it caused less problems.


You're welcome to discuss what we should do with feature articles, but if you're going to restart the discussion on consistency, I'd recommend your SCR thread.

As a general guideline, anything serious like "You guys aren't modding consistently!" or "You guys are horribly biased!" should be settled privately, ideally in the SCR.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2019)

Son of Goku said:


> analyses


An analysis* or 
analyses*

That's my suggestion

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 4, 2019)

Island said:


> That's a hard pass.
> 
> We're not re-modding a guy whose post we had to edit for referring to Chinese people as chinks..


lol I'm half Chinese you dumdum


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 5, 2019)

Island said:


> It's not hard to imagine why.



Indeed.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 5, 2019)

Megaharrison said:


> lol I'm half Chinese you dumdum



How come we've never heard about this before?

I thought your ancestors were just from the Jewish Autonomous Oblast and that's how you picked up trace elements of Chinese DNA?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 5, 2019)

Mega just got back and he's already embroiled in an elizabeth warren scandal.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 5, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> How come we've never heard about this before?
> 
> I thought your ancestors were just from the Jewish Autonomous Oblast and that's how you picked up trace elements of Chinese DNA?



I’ve mentioned it before in the discord. My great grand daddy banged a Manchurian with some Buryat thrown in there


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2019)

I remember you bringing it up, my thinking was "so that's why he's a manlet".


----------



## Island (Oct 8, 2019)

We're emptying the Suggestion Box. New thread .


----------

